# Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Auch wenn ich mich wieder unbeliebt mache- müsste es nicht heißen "Naturschutz macht Schule"? 

Angler bezahlen jetzt genau wofür?


----------



## rippi (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich finde es sollte Deutschlandweit eine Angelscheinpflicht an Schulen bestehen. Das heißt: In der 9.Klasse muss jeder Schüler den Angelschein gemacht haben oder machen. Ausnahmslos jeder!


----------



## TeeHawk (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Also ich denke, dass das keine schlechte Sache ist. Klar verpackt man es als "Naturschutz", um gar nicht erst schlafende Hunde zu wecken, aber letztendlich hängt der Erfolg dieser Angelkurse doch von dem jeweiligen Lehrer ab. Toll, wenn auf diese Art und Weise der dringend benötigte Nachwuchs gefördert wird.

Ich hätte mich als Schüler über so ein Angebot gefreut...


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

und mir fehlt da nur der Rettungsring am Baum.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Also ich denke, dass das keine schlechte Sache ist. Klar verpackt man es als "Naturschutz", um gar nicht erst schlafende Hunde zu wecken, aber letztendlich hängt der Erfolg dieser Angelkurse doch von dem jeweiligen Lehrer ab. Toll, wenn auf diese Art und Weise der dringend benötigte Nachwuchs gefördert wird.
> 
> Ich hätte mich als Schüler über so ein Angebot gefreut...



Nenne es bitte nicht Angelkurs! Das Wort angeln kommt lediglich im Titel vor, jedoch nicht in der Beschreibung. Dort steht etwas von Pflanzen, Fischereibiologie und Naturschutz. Frag doch mal nach wie oft die an ein Gewässer gehen und aktiv angeln....


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Generell finde ich das klasse! Wo da jetzt der Schwerpunkt im Einzellfall liegt und wie oft tatsächlich geangelt wird, hängt sicher auch vom Kursleiter ab (wie TeeHawk schon schrieb...).
Ein Bekannter leitet seit Jahren eine Angel-AG und ist auch Lehrer. Bin mir sicher, dass in seinen Kursen das Angeln an ersten Stelle stünde


----------



## Tobias85 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nenne es bitte nicht Angelkurs! Das Wort angeln kommt lediglich im Titel vor, jedoch nicht in der Beschreibung. Dort steht etwas von Pflanzen, Fischereibiologie und Naturschutz. Frag doch mal nach wie oft die an ein Gewässer gehen und aktiv angeln....



Einen Angelkurs soll das sicher auch gar nicht ersetzen, sondern nur das Interesse wecken. Aus den Links ist schon herauszulesen, dass es auch aktiv ans Wasser geht. Ob das jetzt zweimal oder zwanzigmal ist - in jedem Fall ist es besser als gar nicht.

Ich als angehender Lehrer würde mich freuen, wenn Niedersachsen sowas auch auf die Beine stellen würde. Es gibt in der Region zwar schon einzelne Schulen mit Angel-AGs, aber ich denke unter einem Landesweite Deckmantel ist sowas viel einfacher auf die Beine zu stellen - schließlich muss man auch immer einen Angelverein finden, der da mitzieht und Gewässer zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dort steht etwas von Pflanzen, Fischereibiologie und Naturschutz. Frag doch mal nach wie oft die an ein Gewässer gehen und aktiv angeln....



Wenn man auf den Geschmack kommt, ist das keine Frage des Lehrplans.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Sehe ich genauso. Es ist eben wie überall: Mathe oder Bio können die Kids echt nerven... Aber wenn ein Lehrer begeistern kann, sieht das schon anders aus. 
Letztendlich sollte man der Sache mit einer positiven Einstellung gegenübertreten und sich eben nicht gleich wieder an den immer gleichen Sachen oder Formulierungen aufhängen. Es ist wie mit dem halb leeren oder halb vollen Gals...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Muss ich wirklich von vorne beginnen?

Angelverbände sind Naturschutzverbände- und lehren Naturschutz! Da steht nichts von angeln, geschweige denn von Fische fangen.

Wir Angler bezahlen also Naturschutz an öffentlichen Schulen. Wie soll ich als Angler das gut finden?


Als Vater zweier schulpflichtiger Kinder heiße ich gut, dass ein alternativer Lehrplan erstellt wurde und die Kinder auch einmal über den Tellerrand hinaus gucken können.

Auch die Lehre von Naturschutz ist wichtig.

Warum machen die keine Angel AG mit Fische fangen? Weil sie ein Naturschutzverband sind.

Und wenn man zweimal an ein Gewässer geht, bedeutet das nicht, dass man angelt- sondern einfach nur in der Praxis Pflanzen bestimmt.

Wir Angler bezahlen also jetzt nicht nur den Naturschutz, sondern auch noch die Lehre darüber. Da soll ich als Angler freudensprünge machen?

Ich denke einfach die Verbände sollten endlich mal etwas für Angler tun, die das System Angelverbände bezahlen. Wenn dann noch Zeit und Geld übrig ist, darf man auch gerne mal an Schulen lehren.



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Aber wenn ein  Lehrer begeistern kann, sieht das schon anders aus.



Woher nimmst Du diesen Optimismus, dass die durchführenden begeistern können?



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Letztendlich sollte man der Sache mit einer positiven Einstellung  gegenübertreten und sich eben nicht gleich wieder an den immer gleichen  Sachen oder Formulierungen aufhängen.



Wenn die Verbände für Angler irgendwann einmal beginnen zu liefern, können wir mit einer positiven Einstellung beginnen. Solange werde ich meine Formulierungen und Einstellungen beibehalten. Oder willst Du mir jetzt einen Vorwurf machen, dass ich die "Arbeit" der Verbände kritisiere?

Wie die "arbeiten" hat man mir gerade wieder zu einem anderen Thema mitgeteilt- ich überlege gerade noch, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll....


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Muss ich wirklich von vorne beginnen?




  Das hat eigentlich keiner verlangt? Oder? Brauchst Du doch hier gar nicht. Ich denke, die Leute die hier gerade diskutieren, kennen Deinen Standpunkt sehr gut. Aber ok, jetzt steht's ja alles wieder/nochmal da. Danke fürs Feedback!




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Woher nimmst Du diesen Optimismus, dass die durchführenden begeistern können




Ist wohl meine Grundeinstellung :m




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Oder willst Du mir jetzt einen  Vorwurf machen, dass ich die "Arbeit" der Verbände kritisiere?




 Nana, nicht so hastig. Hab ich doch gar nicht gesagt... Ganz ruhig. Ich  habe nix von Verband oder Vorwürfen oder Kritik geschrieben... Nur von  einer positiven Einstellung zum Angeln an Schulen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Es nervt doch einfach- ein Verband benutzt das Wort "angeln" und alle schreien HURRA, ohne den Inhalt mal zu hinterfragen. So hält sich dieses System seit Jahrzehnten über Wasser...

Fragt doch mal als Redaktion nach, wie hoch der Anteil am praktischen Angeln ist? Ich kenne die Antwort- Null!

Und nein, so bekommt man keine Kids zum Angeln. Kinder werden Angler, wenn sie Erfolg haben- beim aktiven angeln heißt das FISCH!

Ich habe eher Angst, dass hier Nachwuchsideologen herangezüchtet werden


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Nur von  einer positiven Einstellung zum Angeln an Schulen



Da ist es wieder- das Wort "Angeln" in diesem Zusammenhang...|rolleyes


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Im konkreten hat dieser Verband gerade eine Rahmenvereinbarung für ganztägiges Lernen unterzeichnet und somit eine Möglichkeit geschaffen, an Schulen das Angeln zu propagieren. 
Wie das nun umgesetzt wird, ist in meinen Augen eben immer von den Personen und Vereinen vor Ort abhängig. 
Ich bin kritisch den Verbänden gegenüber - aber nicht per se. Das ist mir zu einfach gestrickt. Es gibt vieles, was Mist ist, es gibt Sachen, die sind ok. Diese hier gehört für mich zum letzteren...
Und Deine Befürchtungen kann ich überhaupt nicht teilen! Aber so gar nicht. Ich bin sehr froh darüber, dass jungen Menschen ein Kontrastprogramm zum Smarthome geboten wird. Und wie gesagt: Wie das im einzelnen aussieht, hängt am Umfeld... Die Möglichkeiten zählen!


----------



## Colophonius (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Es nervt doch einfach- ein Verband macht irgendwas und alle schreien BUUH, ohne den Inhalt mal zu hinterfragen. 

Ich finde es lobenswert, wenn bei dem Angelunterricht die Hintergrundsinformationen rund um Gewässer und Naturschutz im Vordergrund stehen und das Angeln nur dazu tritt. Immerhin besteht das Angeln eigentlich auch aus Hege und Pflege, wer weiß, was er anrichten kann, wenn er seinen Müll in der Natur rumliegen lässt, wird sich zwei mal überlegen, ob die Tauwurmpackung nicht doch lieber im Mülleimer statt am Gewässerrand entsorgt wird. Das gleiche gilt für Besatzmaßnahmen. Klingt ja erstmal toll, so schöne Sportfische wie Karpfen oder Forellen zu besetzen, auch wenn die dann im Vereinssee im biologischen Pessimum leben. 

Angeln ist eben mehr als am Ufer zu sitzen und Fische zu fangen. Wichtig ist, dass das auch entsprechend verantwortungsvoll den Schülern beigebracht wird.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Es ist auf jeden Fall eine weitere Möglichkeit ans Angeln zu kommen, denn nicht jeder findet einen Begleiter für den Jugendfischereischein, Prüfung und Vereinsbeitritte sind eine finanzielle Hürde und viele merken erst wie viel Spaß es macht, nachdem sie es zum ersten Mal probiert haben.
Ich hätte mich darüber gefreut, auch wenn es vielleicht nur betreutes Tümpeln mit dem Kescher gewesen wäre.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Es nervt doch einfach- ein Verband macht irgendwas und alle schreien BUUH, ohne den Inhalt mal zu hinterfragen.



Dieser Eindruck überwiegt bei mir auch... Ohne das jetzt konkret auf einzelne Leute zu beziehen, scheint es sehr im Kommen zu sein, erstmal alles zu verreisen. Find ich nicht so toll...


----------



## Timbo78 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nenne es bitte nicht Angelkurs! Das Wort angeln kommt lediglich im Titel vor, jedoch nicht in der Beschreibung. Dort steht etwas von Pflanzen, Fischereibiologie und Naturschutz. Frag doch mal nach wie oft die an ein Gewässer gehen und aktiv angeln....



Um deinen Schein zu machen hast Du nen Angelkurs besucht, da ging es doch sicher auch um Biologie (allgemeine und spezielle Fischkunde), Naturschutz und Gewässerkunde (inklusive Pflanzen)...
und praktisch fand höchstens ein Praxistag statt, der aber i.d.R. auch nicht Pflicht ist...


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es ist auf jeden Fall eine weitere Möglichkeit ans Angeln zu kommen, denn nicht jeder findet einen Begleiter für den Jugendfischereischein, Prüfung und Vereinsbeitritte sind eine finanzielle Hürde und viele merken erst wie viel Spaß es macht, nachdem sie es zum ersten Mal probiert haben.
> Ich hätte mich darüber gefreut, auch wenn es vielleicht nur betreutes Tümpeln mit dem Kescher gewesen wäre.




hatten wir iner schule ---das mit die kescher ende der 60iger .

bis die Kaulquappen ihre füsse bekommen haben und durften dann wieder in der Alster schwimmen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hinterfragt doch mal die Hintergründe/ Inhalte bzw. Lernziele und Lehrpläne dieser Rahmenvereinbarung. Ich denke das würde bereits die Begeisterung bei einigen hier deutlich reduzieren.

Hast Du Kinder bzw. Erfahrung mit dem vermitteln von Lernstoff bei Kindern?

Kinder lernen in erster Linie über Emotionen, d.h. ich muss die Begeisterung für eine Sache wecken. Dazu gehören in erster Linie positive Erlebnisse, um das nötige Interesse und die notwendige Energie aufzubringen. 

Da sehe ich also bereits die erste Gefahr im Namen dieser Rahmenvereinbarung. Für die meisten der Kinder wird Angeln ein neues Erlebnis sein. Die Kinder werden sich voller Vorfreude auf die erste Unterrichtseinheit freuen. Ja, dann kommt die Realität. Naturschutz im Klassenzimmer, Lehre über Pflanzen und Insekten, die Biologie von Fischen. So wird man in meinen Augen kein Kind zum Angler machen.

In eine moderne Ausbildung gehört die Gestaltung von interessanten Inhalten, Abwechslung von Praxis und Theorie.

Mittlerweile wird die Unlust am schulischen Lernen im größer und leider von vielen Verantwortlichen einfach so hingenommen. Wenn also dieser Kurs nicht die Begeisterung für unser Hobby wecken kann, werden wir vermutlich viele Kinder dauerhaft als Anglernachwuchs verlieren. Ob die Kinder dann jemals eine zweite Chance erhalten "richtig zu angeln" und die Begeisterung für das geilste Hobby zu erleben?

Ich befürchte hier eine gravierende Bruchlandung mit dauerhaften Folgen für den Anglernachwuchs!

Falls jemand fragt- ich bin kein Pädagoge, aber seit 1995 in der Erwachsenenbildung aktiv und habe diverse Kinder- und Jugendgruppen beim Sport und Angeln begleitet und verantwortet und hierbei viele Erfahrungen sammeln können.

Ich habe dabei gelernt, dass ohne Begeisterung kein Lernen stattfinden kann. Informationen zu allen Themen können wir heute überall und an jedem Ort der Welt abrufen, dafür benötigen wir keine Schule. In den letzten Jahren hat sich die traditionelle Bildung in einer Geschwindigkeit verändert, dass viele Pädagogen nicht hinterher kommen. Da traue ich das - aus meinen Erfahrungen in den letzten 20 Jahren mit Verbänden und Vereinen und sicherlich auch mit Vorurteilen behaftet - den Verbänden nicht wirklich zu.

Kinder müssen den Unterricht als sinnvoll ansehen. Sinnvoll ist  Unterricht immer, wenn die Begeisterung entfacht ist. Begeisterung und  Emotionen überlisten das Gehirn bei Kindern- das Kind denkt dann "Angeln  ist sinnvoll". Zudem muss das Kind mit seinen Sinnen lernen, das ist  nicht ein Insekt im Schauglas.Gehen wir also mit Kindern angeln und sie  fühlen sich dazugehörig, weil sie selber aktiv (gestalten!)  mit uns angeln dürfen, einen Fisch so wie wir als Lehrer fangen, werden vermutlich  deutlich über 50% Angler bleiben.

Ich denke, die können in den Verbänden auch nur Naturschutz. Wenn die das dann noch trocken rüberbringen, sehe ich keine neuen Angler, sondern eher das Gegenteil.

Die Offenheit der Kinder - in diesem Fall für unser Hobby - müssen wir wahren können und das geht nur über den schnellen Erfolg in der Praxis. Strahlende Kinderaugen, den ersten selbst gefangenen Fisch - erkennt ihr das bei Angeln macht Schule? Ich nicht und ich würde mir wünchen, dass die Verbände sich um Nachwuchs für unser Hobby kümmern.

Ja, ich bin dem negativ gegenüber eingestellt und das obwohl ich grundsätzlich ein Optimist bin- doch wird es an der Zeit, dass die Verbände liefern.

Wir werden ja dann in 3 Jahren sehen, was so passiert ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Timbo78 schrieb:


> Um deinen Schein zu machen hast Du nen Angelkurs besucht, da ging es doch sicher auch um Biologie (allgemeine und spezielle Fischkunde), Naturschutz und Gewässerkunde (inklusive Pflanzen)...
> und praktisch fand höchstens ein Praxistag statt, der aber i.d.R. auch nicht Pflicht ist...



Ja, und ich habe mich damals gefragt, warum ich das als Angler benötige...Ich kannte zig verschiedene Libellenarten von Lehrtafeln, diverse Bilder von Wasserpflanzen, hatte eine Prüfung erfolgreich absolviert und fragte mich dann wie ich wohl angeln müsste...


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

also 60% wird harz 4 --wie papa --ham wir noch 30 für Telespiele und der rest------Angler.




;-)))


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, und ich habe mich damals gefragt, warum ich das als Angler benötige...Ich kannte zig verschiedene Libellenarten von Lehrtafeln, diverse Bilder von Wasserpflanzen, hatte eine Prüfung erfolgreich absolviert und fragte mich dann wie ich wohl angeln müsste...



wir mussten damals gar keine  Prüfung machen!!!


----------



## TeeHawk (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Wenn das so läuft, wie hier in Brandenburg mit der Kleintierzüchter AG, dann sind da nette ältere Herren aus den Vereinen, die den Kindern in der Praxis wirklich was beibringen und die Kinder begeistern können. Einmal pro Woche. Nicht nur der Lehrer, der stumpf irgendwelchen Stoff in die Kinderhirne prügeln will.

Ich denke abwarten und dann mal nach ein paar Jahren ein Fazit ziehen.

Ausnahmsweise sehe ich die Sache auch nicht gleich kritisch, sondern vertraue darauf, dass die Vereine vor Ort erheblichen Einfluß auf die Art und Weise nehmen können und nicht alles vorgeschrieben bekommen.

Hoffen wir das beste und befürchten das schlimmste ;-)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Es nervt doch einfach- ein Verband macht irgendwas und alle schreien BUUH, ohne den Inhalt mal zu hinterfragen.
> 
> Ich finde es lobenswert, wenn bei dem Angelunterricht die Hintergrundsinformationen rund um Gewässer und Naturschutz im Vordergrund stehen und das Angeln nur dazu tritt. Immerhin besteht das Angeln eigentlich auch aus Hege und Pflege, wer weiß, was er anrichten kann, wenn er seinen Müll in der Natur rumliegen lässt, wird sich zwei mal überlegen, ob die Tauwurmpackung nicht doch lieber im Mülleimer statt am Gewässerrand entsorgt wird. Das gleiche gilt für Besatzmaßnahmen. Klingt ja erstmal toll, so schöne Sportfische wie Karpfen oder Forellen zu besetzen, auch wenn die dann im Vereinssee im biologischen Pessimum leben.
> 
> Angeln ist eben mehr als am Ufer zu sitzen und Fische zu fangen. Wichtig ist, dass das auch entsprechend verantwortungsvoll den Schülern beigebracht wird.



Nein, Angeln ist FISCHE FANGEN! Das andere ist Bewirtschaftung und Naturschutz. Das was Du hier gerade versuchst zu verbreiten ist die Denke von Verbänden, die leider immer mehr in den Köpfen verankert ist. Liegen denn nur Tauwurmpackungen am Gewässer rum oder auch Müll von meinetwegen Partygästen? Dann sollten richtige Naturschützer und Entsorger diesen Unterricht durchführen, denn da sind sie Spezialisten drin.

Ich denke, dass man Müll vernünftig entsorgt, ist Sache der Eltern, eventuell bereits der Erzieher in Kindergärten. Dafür benötigt es keine Angelverbände an den Schulen. Angler haben mit Fischbesatz wenig am Hut, das ist Sache von Vereinen. Wenn ich Deinen Beitrag lese, will man keine Angler aus Kindern machen, sondern Nachwuchs für die Verbände schaffen.

Bevor Du weiter versuchst Angeln als "mehr als Fische fangen" anzupreisen, kann ich DIr Wikipedia nahe legen

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angeln_(Fischfang)


----------



## TeeHawk (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hoffen wir einfach, dass sie diesen Absatz, den sie in die Mitteilung geschrieben haben, ernst nehmen:

_"Kinder haben ein ausgeprägtes Interesse an der natürlichen Welt sowie an von Menschen geschaffener Technik. Das Angeln vereint diese beiden Felder und bietet somit eine ideale Grundlage für ein eingängiges Lehrangebot. Darüber hinaus fördert das Angeln die Persönlichkeitsentwicklung und die für Schule, sowie das anschließende Berufsleben wichtigen Eigenschaften wie Geduld, Aufmerksamkeit und Zielstrebigkeit."_

Angeln ist Fische fangen, da gibt's kein Wenn und Aber...!

Vielleicht wollte man ja auch mit dem Naturschutzgeblubber einfach nur den "Gegnern" von vornherein den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hast Du Kinder bzw. Erfahrung mit dem vermitteln von Lernstoff bei Kindern?




Lars, falls Du mich meinst - ja, beides! 



Ich bin  eigentlich auch guter Dinge, dass da nicht alles schlecht ist. Wie TeeHawk schon sagt, funktioniert das bei anderen Konstellationen ja auch. 





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Für die meisten der Kinder wird Angeln  ein neues Erlebnis sein. Die Kinder werden sich voller Vorfreude auf die  erste Unterrichtseinheit freuen. Ja, dann kommt die Realität.  Naturschutz im Klassenzimmer, Lehre über Pflanzen und Insekten, die  Biologie von Fischen. So wird man in meinen Augen kein Kind zum Angler  machen.



Da ist mir deutlich zuviel Schwarzmalerei und Glaskugelgucken dabei... Ich denke es wäre weitaus sinnvoller, der Sache eine Chance zu geben, als vorher die üblen Szenarien zu denken (und diese dann auch noch in die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen). So wird'S mit Sicherheit nix!




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile wird die Unlust am schulischen Lernen im größer und leider  von vielen Verantwortlichen einfach so hingenommen. Wenn also dieser  Kurs nicht die Begeisterung für unser Hobby wecken kann, werden wir  vermutlich viele Kinder dauerhaft als Anglernachwuchs verlieren.




Und was, wenn doch? Ich will jetzt nicht Deinen ganzen langen Text zerpflücken, aber irgendwie ist echt alles sehr pessimistisch. Vielleicht auch wegen Deiner jahrelangen Erfahrung - das kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen.

Aber wenn Du schon schreibst, dass die Kids keinen Bock mehr am schulischen Lernen haben, ist doch so eine Sache eine echte Chance...
Wenn ich so an meine Schulzeit zurückdenke, waren Exkursionen und Außerschulische Veranstaltungen immer ein Highlight. Sind sie heute garantiert auch noch.
Und für mich bleibts dabei - die Sache steht und fällt mit den Leuten vor Ort. Nicht die Aktion an sich ist kacke!


----------



## Tobias85 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein, Angeln ist FISCHE FANGEN! Das andere ist Bewirtschaftung und Naturschutz.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ich denke zwischen der technischen Definition von Angeln und dem, was Angeln für die meisten Angler bedeutet, klafft ein großer Unterschied. Für viele ist es eben tatsächlich mehr als nur Köder rein, Fisch raus. Dann könnte ich mir auch gleich ein Betonbecken in den Garten bauen, dieses mit ausgehungerten Satzforellen besetzen und einen Wurm drin baden, das wäre technisch gesehen auch Angeln.

Ich frage mich sowieso, wie du zu der Überzeugung kommst, dass in den AGs nicht praktisch geangelt werden soll. AGs sind allgemein immer sehr praxisorientiert (sofern das Thema es hergibt), auch wenn ein gewisser theoretischer Anteil halt dazugehört. Die Kinder sollten ja schon wissen, was sie da am Weiher machen und wieso sie das grade so machen.

Der Abschnitt "Darüber hinaus fördert das Angeln die Persönlichkeitsentwicklung und die für Schule, sowie das anschließende Berufsleben wichtigen Eigenschaften wie Geduld, Aufmerksamkeit und Zielstrebigkeit." deutet für mich jedenfalls stark darauf hin, dass Praxis durchaus fest eingeplant ist - diese Eigenschaften lassen sich nämlich eben nur durch Angelpraxis fördern, nicht durch reine Theorie.


----------



## Colophonius (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Moin moin,

ich hoffe, ich zerschieße hier nicht den Thread über die Angelkurse in Meck-Pom.

 Aber da hier gewisse Fehlinformationen verbreitet werden, sehe ich mich in der Pflicht, darauf einzugehen.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein, Angeln ist FISCHE FANGEN! Das andere ist Bewirtschaftung und Naturschutz. Das was Du hier gerade versuchst zu verbreiten ist die Denke von Verbänden, die leider immer mehr in den Köpfen verankert ist. Liegen denn nur Tauwurmpackungen am Gewässer rum oder auch Müll von meinetwegen Partygästen? Dann sollten richtige Naturschützer und Entsorger diesen Unterricht durchführen, denn da sind sie Spezialisten drin.





Zunächst: Der Vorwurf, dass mir irgendein Verband irgendwas eingetrichtert hat, ist absurd.  Ich gebe dir aber recht, dass man auch von anderen Mitmenschen Müll am Gewässer findet, an abgesperrten Vereinsseen ist es aber tatsächlich besonders viel, man glaubt gar nicht, was man da beim Räumdienst so findet. Das hat auch mit Angeln wenig zu tun, sondern wohl eher mit einer generellen Ignoranz - und gegen die hilft Bildung. 

Dann zur Definition des Angelns als reinen Fischfang. Wenn du dich auf Wiki stützen willst, tu das gerne (und repariere deinen Link in deinem Beitrag). Ich zitiere mal aus dem Landesfischereigesetz NRW, was für mich als Bewohner in NRW den rechtlichen Rahmen absteckt.



			
				§ 3 Abs. 2 FischG NRW schrieb:
			
		

> (2) Das Fischereirecht umfaßt die Pflicht, einen der Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers entsprechenden artenreichen heimischen Fischbestand zu erhalten und zu hegen.



Das Recht zum Fischfang fällt also mit einer *Hegepflicht* zusammen. Ich vermute, dass das in allen anderen Bundesländern auch so ist, exemplarisch dazu das Bremer Fischereirecht:



			
				 § 1 Abs. 1 FischG Bremen schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Das Fischereirecht ist das Recht und die Pflicht, in einem Gewässer Fische zu hegen und die Befugnis sie zu fangen und sich anzueignen. Es ist das Recht und die Pflicht, einen der Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers entsprechenden Fischbestand zu erhalten, aufzubauen und diesen nach sich aus dem Gesetz ergebenden Grundsätzen der Fischerei zu heben.




Angeln ist also wohl mehr als nur das Herauszerren von Fischen aus dem Wasser. 


Im übrigen wissen wir alle auch noch gar nicht, wie die Kurse am Ende aussehen. Es könnten wirklich tolle oder wirklich schlechte Kurse werden. Aber das das V-Wort gefallen ist, wird es wohl katastrophal werden.


----------



## Wegberger (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo Lars,


du hast vollkommen Recht.


Im Verbandslink kommt in zwei Nebensätzen Angeln vor und der Rest ist Naturschutz & Ökologie. Was soll auch anderes vom größten Naturschutzverband von Mecklenburg-Vorpommern zu erwarten sein.


Kaulquappen streicheln und Grashalme zählen |bigeyes


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Und haste am Anglerplatz mal ein Grashüpfer machste den an haken.

das alles lernen sie in der natur und nicht das flip von bine Maya kommt

;-))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Dann zur Definition des Angelns als reinen Fischfang. Wenn du dich auf Wiki stützen willst, tu das gerne (und repariere deinen Link in deinem Beitrag). Ich zitiere mal aus dem Landesfischereigesetz NRW, was für mich als Bewohner in NRW den rechtlichen Rahmen absteckt.
> 
> Das Recht zum Fischfang fällt also mit einer *Hegepflicht* zusammen. Ich vermute, dass das in allen anderen Bundesländern auch so ist, exemplarisch dazu das Bremer Fischereirecht:
> 
> ...



Seit wann haben Angler das Fischereirecht an einem Gewässer? Angler angeln, scheixx was auf das Fischereirecht, wenn ich die Erlaubnis für das Gewässer haben. Der Inhaber der Fischereirechte soll sich um das Gewässer kümmern, ich zahle meine Kohle und geh angeln. Das ist dann nämlich nach dem LFischG...

So viel zum Thema Fehlinformationen ;-)


----------



## Colophonius (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ich zahle meine Kohle und geh angeln. )



Und warum zahlst du wohl deine Kohle? |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Du machst mich fertig...



Colophonius schrieb:


> Und warum zahlst du wohl deine Kohle? |wavey:



Für meine Angelerlaubnis! Oder musst Du einen Hegeplan erstellen, wenn Du Dir in NRW eine Tageskarte für ein Gewässer kaufst?


----------



## Colophonius (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Du machst mich fertig...
> 
> 
> 
> Für meine Angelerlaubnis! Oder musst Du einen Hegeplan erstellen, wenn Du Dir in NRW eine Tageskarte für ein Gewässer kaufst?



Da gerade die Verbandspropagandaverbreitungszahlung auf meinem Konto eingetroffen ist, paraphrasiere ich es für dich: 

Warum musst du für deine Angelerlaubnis (Fischereischein + Erlaubnisschein) zahlen und kannst nicht einfach drauf los angeln?  Vielleicht weil man die Gelder für Hege verwendet und dafür sorgt, dass die Bestände erhalten werden. Vielleicht auch nur, damit der Verbandsvorstand einen dritten Swimmingpool baut.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

------es geht hier immer noch um Ganztagsschulen und Kinder-----


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich denke zwischen der technischen Definition von Angeln und dem, was Angeln für die meisten Angler bedeutet, klafft ein großer Unterschied. Für viele ist es eben tatsächlich mehr als nur Köder rein, Fisch raus. Dann könnte ich mir auch gleich ein Betonbecken in den Garten bauen, dieses mit ausgehungerten Satzforellen besetzen und einen Wurm drin baden, das wäre technisch gesehen auch Angeln.



Ach ja? Du meinst also, dass ein Großteil der Angler Insekten und Wasserpflanzen beim Angeln bestimmt und das Erlebnis Drill/ Fischfang/ Angeln im Hintergrund steht? Für Insektenbestimmung, Pflanzenkunde und ähnlichem Blödsinn benötige ich keine Angeln, im Gegenteil. Da ist die Ausrüstung in dem meisten Fällen eher hinderlich. Wir gehen Angeln, um Fische zu fangen oder zumindest ein paar Stunden am Gewässer in der Natur zu hocken mit Aussicht auf Erfolg (Fischfang). Wenn der Fang eines Fisches nicht die Motivation ist, frage ich mich warum wir Haken und Köder nutzen? Der Erfolg ist für mich tatsächlich an dem Tag eher nebensächlich, aber dauerhaft würde mir Angeln ohne Fischfang keinen Spaß machen. Warum ist denn hier im Forum bei Fangmethoden, Köderwahl etc. am meisten los? Warum gibt es hier keinen Thread "Insektenkunde", "Wasserpflanzen" oder ähniches, wenn das alles im Vordergrund steht?



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich sowieso, wie du zu der Überzeugung kommst, dass in den  AGs nicht praktisch geangelt werden soll. AGs sind allgemein immer sehr  praxisorientiert (sofern das Thema es hergibt), auch wenn ein gewisser  theoretischer Anteil halt dazugehört. Die Kinder sollten ja schon  wissen, was sie da am Weiher machen und wieso sie das grade so machen.



Ich habe mich mit dem Thema bereits beschäftig. Leider fehlt mir (noch) die Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen des Schriftverkehrs. Nicht ohne Grund habe ich von "Insekten im Schauglas" geschrieben 



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Der Abschnitt "Darüber hinaus fördert das Angeln die  Persönlichkeitsentwicklung und die für Schule, sowie das anschließende  Berufsleben wichtigen Eigenschaften wie Geduld, Aufmerksamkeit und  Zielstrebigkeit." deutet für mich jedenfalls stark darauf hin, dass  Praxis durchaus fest eingeplant ist - diese Eigenschaften lassen sich  nämlich eben nur durch Angelpraxis fördern, nicht durch reine  Theorie.



Das ist ja toll was Du zitierst. Der Satz steht aber nicht im Zusammenhang mit den Lehrinhalten von "Angeln macht Schule"! Die lehrinhalte sind weiter oben im Text beschrieben- und dort fehlt das Wort ANGELN wie bereits von mir mehrfach angemerkt.

Ich zitiere gerne noch einmal: 

"Die Kinder werden Kenntnis über Tiere und Pflanzenarten und damit die so  lebenswichtigen aquatischen Ökosysteme unserer Seen, Flüsse und der  Ostsee erlangen." (...) "Neben der fachlichen Ausbildung auf dem Gebiet der Fischbiologie und  Gewässerökologie steht die Sensibilisierung für den Naturschutz an  vorderster Stelle des Projektes." 

Sollte jemand einen Hinweis zum praktischen Angeln finden, bin ich dankbar für eine Veröffentlichung :vik:.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Da gerade die Verbandspropagandaverbreitungszahlung auf meinem Konto eingetroffen ist, paraphrasiere ich es für dich:
> 
> Warum musst du für deine Angelerlaubnis (Fischereischein + Erlaubnisschein) zahlen und kannst nicht einfach drauf los angeln?  Vielleicht weil man die Gelder für Hege verwendet und dafür sorgt, dass die Bestände erhalten werden. Vielleicht auch nur, damit der Verbandsvorstand einen dritten Swimmingpool baut.



Falsch! Ich zahle für eine Dienstleistung (Nutzung/ Bereitstellung eines Gewässers) und habe keinen Einfluss auf die Verwendung meiner Zahlung. Das interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich. Die meisten Vereine betreiben Hege in dem sie Fische zum Wiederfang durch ihre Mitglieder in die Gewässer einsetzen. Was für ein Natuschutzprojekt... Ohne Fische keine Angler, ohne Angler keine Vereine. Glaubst Du wirklich das z.B. der NABU ein Gewässer so bewirtschaften würde wie ein Angelverein? Würden die Fischarten eher nach dem Gewässer ausrichten oder Anglerinteressen? Viele Vereine besetzen Regenbogenforellen und Besatzkarpfen- was hat das mit Naturschutz zu tun? Nix, das wollen die Mitglieder und die sind Angler!


----------



## Lajos1 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo,


ein Anglerverband muss ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband sein. Nur so kann er sich auch für das Angeln richtig einsetzen.
Ist er das nicht, hat er keinen Sitz und natürlich auch keine Stimme in den betreffenden Gremien. Andersherum gesagt: dann bestimmen u.U. NABU und Co. über Belange der Angler über deren Kopf hinweg.
Ein Anglerverband welcher nicht gleichzeitig ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband ist, hat auch nicht viel zu melden, er wird in vielen Fällen gar nicht gehört. Hier gilt:  Members only !


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

und die Schüler werden es wissen ob sie mit machen oder in die raucher-ecke gehen.


ich war bei beiden;-))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ein Anglerverband muss ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband sein. Nur so kann er sich auch für das Angeln richtig einsetzen.
> ...



Erst einmal geht es um die Gemeinnützigkeit... Natürlich auch um das Anhörungsrecht, aber muss ich deshalb Naturschutz unter dem Namen "Angeln macht Schule" machen? Ich denke die Verbände verstecken sich auch gerne dahinter. 

An anderer Stelle hier im Forum wurde es von Dorschgreifer passend formuliert, nämlich dass es häufig einfach an Zeit fehlt. Viel unnötiger Blödsinn kostet Zeit und Kapazitäten, aber dennoch darf ich als Angelverband/ Verein doch auch Dienstleister für meine Mitglieder sein. Wir haben das alles im Thread "ÖA von Angelvereinen" diskutiert. Guck doch an, der Thread ist tot. Weil es keine ÖA von Verbänden/ Vereinen rund ums Angeln gibt, ja, weil sie nichts für Angler leisten. Und das hier ist für mich ein weiteres Beispiel- man macht eine PM, nimmt den Begriff Angeln in die Headline und meint man macht alles richtig. Nein, Angeln als Schlagwort reicht nicht aus, Angeln muss gelebt werden.

Was viele von Euch anscheinend nicht sehen- mit dem Naturschutz und der Abkehr vom Angeln werden unsere Chancen in der Zukunft nicht besser werden. Deshalb prager ich das immer wieder an! Wir müssen auch mal zu unserem Hobby stehen und das ist Fische fangen (warum habe ich oben ausführlich begründet) und nicht Naturschutz. Es ist ein "Muss", ja, aber bitte auch nur so viel wie notwendig. Angeln sollte immer im Vordergrund stehen. Und wenn ich als Anglerverband das nicht durchsetzen kann im Lehrplan, sollte ich das gar nicht machen- oder ich will nur Naturschutz lehren.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Dann lass den kleinen laufenden meter eine Chance!





Angeln muss gelebt werden.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und die Schüler werden es wissen ob sie mit machen oder in die raucher-ecke gehen.
> 
> 
> ich war bei beiden;-))



Ich war in der Raucher-ecke.:q


----------



## Angelfischerei (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ein Anglerverband muss ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband sein. Nur so kann er sich auch für das Angeln richtig einsetzen.
> ...



Das ist FALSCH!!! In NRW ist keiner der 4 / 5 Verbände ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband und trotzdem sind die Vertreter der Verbände in allen entsprechenden Gremien vertreten.

Ansonsten bin ich voll und ganz bei Lars, denn die Lehrpläne und die einsetzbaren Mittel geben kein praktisches Angeln für die Kids her. Mit viel Glück können die einmal ans Wasser und neben der Erkundung der Fischnährtierschen (Naturschutz) darf ein Teil mal kurz eine Stippe ins Wasser halten.


----------



## Tobias85 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Angelfischerei schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich voll und ganz bei Lars, denn die Lehrpläne und die einsetzbaren Mittel geben kein praktisches Angeln für die Kids her. Mit viel Glück können die einmal ans Wasser und neben der Erkundung der Fischnährtierschen (Naturschutz) darf ein Teil mal kurz eine Stippe ins Wasser halten.



Ich wundere mich weiterhin, woher ihr das alles wissen wollt. Die Lehrkonzepte und Lehrpläne sind noch nicht mal konkret in Arbeit...

Fakten: Es wurde eine Kooperationsvereinbarung unterzeichnet, ehr bisher nicht. Das Lehrkonzept wird erst innerhalb der kommenden 3 Jahre entwickelt und dann erst den Schulen zur Verfügung gestellt. Wenn noch nicht mal mit dem konkreten Konzept begonnen wurde, dann frage ich mich, woher ihr so genau wissen wollt, dass da kein praktisches Angeln drin vorkommen wird. Achja, halt - der Verband ist ja beteiligt, also kann es ja nur ausschließlich um anglerfeindliche Naturschutzpropaganda gehen... #d


Ich befürworte das Projekt jedenfalls erstmal weiterhin und wünsche dem LAV MV viel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung sowie zahlreiche begeisterte Jungangler in den Folgejahren.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Wir haben doch auch in der Natur angefangen--------im Gewölle mal rumgestöbert.

unser Kids sind doch nicht Doof!!!


und sie wissen jetzt schon das sie kein  Lenkrad im Auto mehr brauchen, das fahrt ganz alleine.


ja die Zeiten ändern sich


----------



## Lajos1 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Angelfischerei schrieb:


> Das ist FALSCH!!! In NRW ist keiner der 4 / 5 Verbände ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband und trotzdem sind die Vertreter der Verbände in allen entsprechenden Gremien vertreten.




Hallo,


aufgrund welcher Rechtsvorschrift soll das möglich sein?

Wenn zu einer Vor- oder Hauptsitzung zu Themen welche anerkannte Naturschutzverbände betreffen, geladen wird, können tangierte Verbände (hier Angler) durchaus auch mal dazu eingeladen werden, eine Verpflichtung dazu besteht nicht. Aber ohne Stimmrecht sondern nur als stiller Zuhörer. 



Petri Heil


 Lajos


PS. Ich habe gerade in Erfahrung gebracht, dass sowohl der Fischereiverband Nordrhein- Westfalen als auch der Rheinische Fischereiverband anerkannte Naturschutz/Umweltschutzverbände sind. Außerdem noch ein Gewässerschutzverband mit dem Sitz in Bonn. Inwieweit dieser mit dem Angeln zu tun hat, weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Weil es keine ÖA von Verbänden/ Vereinen rund ums Angeln gibt, ja, weil sie nichts für Angler leisten.




Hallo,


ich kann natürlich nicht beurteilen, wie das bei euch ist.
Bei uns im Süden (Bayern) wäre Angeln ohne Vereine/Verband praktisch nicht möglich und die tun viel für die Angler.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich kann natürlich nicht beurteilen, wie das bei euch ist.
> ...



Moin Lajos,

wir haben 10€ auf der Uhr und können Wilder Westen spielen.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Lajos,
> 
> wir haben 10€ auf der Uhr und können Wilder Westen spielen.




Hallo,


blick ich jetzt nicht? ;+


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

bleiben wir lieber bei den Kids.

Zukunft od. auch nicht.

sie können ja auch mal mit der Magnetangel anfangen im pappkasten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich weiterhin, woher ihr das alles wissen wollt. Die Lehrkonzepte und Lehrpläne sind noch nicht mal konkret in Arbeit...



Tobias, Du glaubst also, dass man mit den Inhalten der PM eine Rahmenvereinbarung unterzeichnet hat? Glaubst Du nicht, dass vorher Details besprochen wurden? Oder gibt das Bildungsministerium dem LAV einen Freifahrtschein "Macht mal, passt schon"? Wohl eher nicht und so gibt es natürlich mehr Quellen als eine PM, z.B. ein Schreiben, wo klar darauf hingewiesen wird, dass es sich um "ein Naturschutzprojekt handelt und ausschließlich das Umweltbewusstsein und die liebe zur Natur verstärkt werden soll". 

Aber ich möchte auch loben- nämlich das man trotz der erneuten Angriffe von PETA (bis jetzt) an diesem Projekt festhält!

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn am Ende tatsächlich für jeden Schüler Angeln an einem echten Gewässer mit richtigen Fischen praktiziert wird. Ja, dann wäre ich vermutlich sogar der erste, der das öffentlich loben würde.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ein Anglerverband muss ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband sein. Nur so kann er sich auch für das Angeln richtig einsetzen.
> ...



Wir haben als Angler doch auch ein großes Interesse,  das sich unsere Gewässer in einem guten Zustand befinden. 

Ich habe mich immer auch für das Zusammenspiel der Gewässer interessiert, wir haben dazu bereits das Ökosystem Bach kartieren dürfen,  allerdings von der Schule initiiert,  und ich konntezwei Klassenkameraden dabei für die Angelei begeistern. 

Kinder treffen Angler, lernen über die Zusammenhänge im Gewässer und wen das weiter interessiert, der hat so einen leichteren Einstieg in das Hobby, auch wenn Papa,  Opa,  und Onkel nicht angeln.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

es gibt keine Lehrer mehr.

man könnte in berlin ,eine woche-lehrgang machen und du hast die Kids.

und  man ist Lehrer.


----------



## Mefoangler53 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich sehe das Ganze auch skeptisch.
 Es *könnte *eine gute Sache sein. Allerdings kann man auf die Kinder auch in jede Richtung einwirken.
 Mir ist dazu spontan "agitieren" und "indoktrinieren" eingefallen.
 Ob das wirklich pro Angeln abläuft?
 Außerdem halte ich das Meiste, was bei diesen Angelkursen gelehrt wird, für unsinnigen Müll. Es werden Gesetze gepaukt ,und am Ende können die Teilnehmer keine Plötze von einer Rotfeder, keinen Aland vom Döbel und keine Brasse von einer Güster unterscheiden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich verstehe Lars seine Argumentation, man muss doch aber eine Grundsätzlichkeit sehen:

Angeln ist erstmal an einer Schule. Natürlich kann man grün angehauchten Pädagogen oder "wir gehen kein Risiko ein Menschen" nicht das volle Angelprogramm mit viel Praxis verkaufen.

Alleine schon versicherungstechnisch eine Bärenaufgabe für die Schule. Je nach Lehrkraft, ob praktischer Angler und jemand abgestelltes vom Verein, der unterstützend mitwirkt, es wird erstmal Angeln als Grundsatz eingepflegt werden.

Natürlich schwingt da alles andere auch mit, aber lieber einen Fuß in der Tür, als keine Eintrittskarte. Ich sehe die Sache eher positiv, die Vereine haben einen gigantischen Pool zum rekrutieren.

*Und nicht alle Verbände sind schlecht.*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Immer wieder diskutieren wir, daß wir uns PETA beugen müssen, hier bekommen wir wie FF richtig sagt einen Fuss in die Tür , aber dennoch finden wir das Haar in der Suppe. 

Wer sich  immer nur am Optimum orientiert, bleibt oft auf der Strecke und stirbt in Schönheit.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Testudo schrieb:


> Immer wieder diskutieren wir, daß Wirkung PETA beugen müssen, hier bekommen wir wie FF richtig sagt einen Fuss in die Tür , aber dennoch finden wir das Haar in der Suppe.
> 
> Wer sich  immer nur am Optimum orientiert, bleibt oft auf der Strecke und stirbt in Schönheit.



Manchmal lohnt es sich aber auch in Schönheit zu sterben, anstatt sich zum Spielball anderer Organisationen zu machen!

Wenn ich PETA die Stirn zeigen will, stehe ich zum ANGELN und mache nicht auf Naturschutz. Denn gerade das ist einknicken!

Schaue ich mir die Pilotschule an, so sehe ich allerdings auch eher ein Programm in Richtung Ökologie und grün. So werden dort aktuell Projekte durchgeführt wie




Yoga für Kinder
Naturwissenschaftliche Zusammenhänge in der Ernährung
Terraristik
Imkerei
Vögel
Ich nähe meine eigene Kleidung

Ich möchte diese Lerninhalte nicht negativ bewerten, sondern nur das aktuelle Programm dieser Schule aufzeigen! Für mich eher Projekte aus dem Bereich "Naturschutz", die micht nicht motivieren, daran zu glauben, dass praktisches Angeln und Fische töten in das Konzept dieser Schule passen. Ich denke da ist dann das in der PM beschriebene Lernprogramm (Gewässerökologie, Insekten und Pflanzen) schon passender, aber ich lasse mich gerne positiv überraschen. Nur der Glaube fehlt mir...


----------



## Wegberger (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo,




> Immer wieder diskutieren wir, daß Wirkung PETA beugen müssen, *hier  bekommen wir *wie FF richtig sagt *einen Fuss in die Tür *, aber dennoch  finden wir das Haar in der Suppe.




Bekommen wir das wirkliich oder bekommen unsere fehlgeleiteten,
Naturschutz-, Naturausperrungs-Angelverbände einen Fuss in die Tür ???


----------



## Georg Baumann (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich finde die Angelschulen sehr gut. Nur weil einige es mit dem Naturschutz übertreiben, muss man doch nicht gleich ins andere Extrem verfallen. Das ist doch genauso engstirnig und verbohrt und führt auch in eine Sackgasse. Ich habe in meinem Umfeld noch von keiner Angel-AG gehört, bei der NICHT ans Wasser zum Angeln gegangen wird. Da machen doch auch die Kinder nicht mit. Hier wird ein Szenario an die Wand gemalt, das es so nicht oder nur äußerst selten gibt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Manchmal lohnt es sich aber auch in Schönheit zu sterben, anstatt sich zum Spielball anderer Organisationen zu machen!
> 
> Wenn ich PETA die Stirn zeigen will, stehe ich zum ANGELN und mache nicht auf Naturschutz. Denn gerade das ist einknicken!
> 
> ...



Lars, 

es ist mir zu kurz gedacht, alles abzulehnen, weil die Grünen dafür einstehen und mit anderen Parteien ins selbe Horn zu stoßen nur weil sie uns Anglern gerade Honig ums Maul schmieren. 

Was stört dich an Yoga für Kinder?

Ich wiege selbst genug für......anderthalb und sehe laufen viel zu fette Menschen,  da kann Bewegung nicht schaden und Zusammenhänge zu erkennen und begreifen ist auch nur vorteilhaft.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Angelschule? Angel AG? Hast Du andere Informationen? Lese Dir bitte die PM genau durch, insbesondere die Inhalte des Projektes. Zeige mir die Stelle, wo das Wort Angeln vorkommt...

Eventuell habe ich einen falschen Link.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Testudo schrieb:


> Lars,
> 
> es ist mir zu kurz gedacht, alles abzulehnen, weil die Grünen dafür einstehen und mit anderen Parteien ins selbe Horn zu stoßen nur weil sie uns Anglern gerade Honig ums Maul schmieren.
> 
> ...



Frank, ich habe extra geschrieben, dass ich das nicht negativ bewerte! Trotzdem macht das Programm einen eher Grünen Eindruck. Da passt Naturschutz eher als Fische töten rein...


----------



## fishhawk (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo,

nachdem im Eingangspost ja die Wörter "Naturschutz" und "Verband" vorkamen, hatte ich eigentlich heftigere Reaktionen erwartet.

Es geht hier aber m.E. deutlich gesitteter zu, als damals bei "Fischer machen Schule". 

Wobei man natürlich auch noch niemand persönlich angreifen kann, weil das Projekt erst in der Planungsphase ist und keiner hier persönlich daran beteiligt ist.

Ich wünsche den Schülern in MVP jedenfalls, dass die praktische Umsetzung wie in Bayern über die Angelvereine läuft und nicht von Grundschullehrerinnen übernommen wird.

Wobei ich deren Arbeit nicht schmälern möchte, aber deren Kernkompetenzen liegen  meiner Erfahrung nach meist in anderen Bereichen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Angelschule? Angel AG? Hast Du andere Informationen? Lese Dir bitte die PM genau durch, insbesondere die Inhalte des Projektes. Zeige mir die Stelle, wo das Wort Angeln vorkommt...
> 
> Eventuell habe ich einen falschen Link.






Hier nochnmal die PM:
https://www.lav-mv.de/mitteilungen.php?pp=1&id=604

Und jetzt können alle das Wort "Angeln" nochmal suchen und zählen und dann mit dem Wort "Naturschutz" vergleichen!
Übrigens ist Naturschutz auch ein viel längeres Wort als Angeln mit mehr Buchstaben. Auch das ist äußerst bedenklich!!!
Ernsthaft??? Darum geht's hier? Echt verrückt!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Die "Ernsthaftigkeit" Deiner Argumentation zeigt das echte Argumente anscheinend nicht vorliegen....

In den Lerninhalten findet man das Wort Angeln weiterhin nicht. Lediglich in den PM füllenden Phrasen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich find die Sache gut und sehe das als positive Entwicklung. Wenn Du das anders siehst respektier ich das natürlich. Da hat wohl jeder so seine eigenen Schwerpunkte und Ansichten...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

PETA mobbt Angelkurse aus Schulen --> Skandal
Schulen bieten wieder Angelkurse an --> Skandal

Auslöser: Die richtige Formulierung im Vorfeld zur öffentlichen Bekanntmachung passt nicht. Auweia.


----------



## Georg Baumann (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Angelschule? Angel AG? Hast Du andere Informationen? Lese Dir bitte die PM genau durch, insbesondere die Inhalte des Projektes. Zeige mir die Stelle, wo das Wort Angeln vorkommt...
> 
> Eventuell habe ich einen falschen Link.




Es steht ja doch sogar im Titel: "ANGELNmachtSchule". 

Wenn am Ende tatsächlich kein Schüler am Wasser mit einer Angelrute in der Hand war, sprechen wir noch mal, dann teile ich Deine Empörung.


----------



## schlotterschätt (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Fischerbandit hat mit den Phrasen so Unrecht nicht !
Der Text ist wirklich mehr auf Naturschutz als auf Angeln getrimmt.
*Zitat:*
Der Präsident des Landesanglerverbandes M-V e.V. Prof. Dr. Brillowski  sagt: „Als größter Naturschutzverband in M-V wollen wir unseren Kindern  den Weg in die Natur aufzeigen.* Du liebst nur, was du kennst und du  schützt nur, was du liebst! *Das Angeln stellt eine sehr gute Möglichkeit  dar, dieses Bewusstsein bei Kindern zu wecken und so das Prinzip des  Naturschutzes durch eine nachhaltige Nutzung zu vermitteln.“
*Zitat Ende*
Letztendlich muß man dem was man kennt und liebt, und liebt und  schützt aber auch mal deftig eins über die Rübe geben und das Messer durch  die Kehle ziehen.
Angeln nur zum puren Vergnügen ist ja wohl, laut TSG und div. anderen Bestimmungen, immernoch verpönt oder sehe ich das falsch ?

Die Idee an sich ist völlig okay und begrüßenswert aber der "Knicks" vor den anderen Schützerverbänden so wie er textlich rüberkommt ist m.M. völlig überflüssig.


----------



## Wegberger (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo,


ich tippe in diese Richtung:


https://fischer-jugend.de/fischerju...lehrplanthema-praktisch-in-der-natur-umsetzen


----------



## fishhawk (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Aber wenn *ein Lehrer* begeistern kann, sieht das schon anders aus. .



Dazu müsste man erst mal solche Lehrer finden. 

Wäre mir neu, dass sich in deutschen Lehrerkollegien eine signifikanter Anteil an Lehrkräften mit anglerischer Ausbildung und Erfahrung befindet.  Da große Mehrheit der Lehrkräfte ist weiblich, und bei diesem Geschlecht ist Angeln als Hobby noch deutlich weniger verbreitet als der ohnehin schon geringe Anteil in der Gesamtbevölkerung.

Das kann man m.E. nur funktionieren, wenn die Angelvereine mit ihren Jugendleitern und Mitgliedern den praktischen Teil organisieren.

Dann dürfte es auch weniger ins Gewicht fallen,* dass als Ausbildungsziel in der Pressemitteilung  Angeln an sich überhaupt nicht genannt wird.*

In dem Punkt haben die Kritiker recht.

Die Praktiker vor Ort schauen i.d.R. aber schon drauf, dass bei solchen Veranstaltungen Angeln trotzdem nicht zu kurz kommt.

Also erstmal abwarten wie das in der Praxis umgesetzt wird.

In Bayern läuft das vor Ort m.E. ganz gut.

Und dass die bayerischen Grünen momentan in der Wählergunst zweistellige Ergebnisse einfahren liegt höchstwahrscheinlich nicht an "Fischer machen Schule". 

Glaube ich zumindest.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

ich verstehe jetzt auch nur noch Bahnhof, vielleicht ist der Lehrer ja auch Angler was er eigentlich sein müsste.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Fischerbandit hat mit den Phrasen so Unrecht nicht !
> Der Text ist wirklich mehr auf Naturschutz als auf Angeln getrimmt.



Mit Sicherheit ist er das.

Wenn ich einen Bericht über Wettkampfangeln verfasse, legitimiere ich wo ich kann und verhindere Angriffsfläche. Das ist beim Angeln momentan ein schmaler Grad. Soll der Landesverband jetzt groß Auffahren und sich sofort wieder Tierrechtler in die Hütte holen?!

Wir haben ein RIESEN Problem mit Tierrechtsfanatikern, da muss jeder Schauen, das er nicht unter die Walze kommt. Hat man keine eigene Verantwortung, lässt sich gut mosern, hängt der eigene Stuhl dran, sieht die Welt anders aus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit ist er das.
> 
> Wenn ich einen Bericht über Wettkampfangeln verfasse, legitimiere ich wo ich kann und verhindere Angriffsfläche. Das ist beim Angeln momentan ein schmaler Grad. Soll der Landesverband jetzt groß Auffahren und sich sofort wieder Tierrechtler in die Hütte holen?!
> 
> Wir haben ein RIESEN Problem mit Tierrechtsfanatikern, da muss jeder Schauen, das er nicht unter die Walze kommt. Hat man keine eigene Verantwortung, lässt sich gut mosern, hängt der eigene Stuhl dran, sieht die Welt anders aus.



Da hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht- Kopf einziehen und Aussitzen in bester Verbandsmanier bringt uns weiter. Bald dürfen wir dann nur noch im dunkeln angeln gehen, damit uns keiner bei der Ausübung unseres Hobbies erkennt. Ach, geht ja auch nicht wegen Nachtangelverbot...Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Drogendealer sich bald freier in diesem Land bewegen dürfen, als wir Angler!

Eines zeigt dieser Thread sehr deutlich- viele haben die Sehnsucht, dass endlich das Angeln mal in das Interesse der Öffentlichkeit rückt. Doch auf diesem Weg? Ich denke der Link zu "Fischer machen Schule" ist recht passend. Hat mit (praktischem) Angeln so rein gar nichts zu tun.

So werden dann Fakten in einer PM ausgeblendet und man interpretiert seine eigenen Sehnsüchte rein. Mal liest zwischen den Zeilen und erkennt Inhalte die gar nicht aufgeführt sind- und diejenigen, die erkennen, dass in der PM das praktische Angeln nicht erwähnt ist, finden dann schnell eine Begründung wie PETA und so.

Hurra, Angeldeutschland im Jahre 2018...

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass wir uns nicht mehr verstecken müssen und Angeln bereits im Kindergarten gelehrt wird.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht- Kopf einziehen und Aussitzen in bester Verbandsmanier bringt uns weiter. Bald dürfen wir dann nur noch im dunkeln angeln gehen, damit uns keiner bei der Ausübung unseres Hobbies erkennt. Ach, geht ja auch nicht wegen Nachtangelverbot...Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Drogendealer sich bald freier in diesem Land bewegen dürfen, als wir Angler!
> 
> Eines zeigt dieser Thread sehr deutlich- viele haben die Sehnsucht, dass endlich das Angeln mal in das Interesse der Öffentlichkeit rückt. Doch auf diesem Weg? Ich denke der Link zu "Fischer machen Schule" ist recht passend. Hat mit (praktischem) Angeln so rein gar nichts zu tun.
> 
> ...



Wünscht sich jeder, deswegen muss man sich aber im Supermarkt an der Kasse nicht auf den Boden werfen und schreien.

Und Verband ist nicht gleich Verband, dieser Mythos wird gerne so bedient, in Sachsen Anhalt kann ich mich aber in Abstrichen nicht beschweren und man gibt sein Bestes. Natürlich haben wir überall Baustellen, aber wo gibt es diese denn bitte nicht?!

Wir sind beim Thema Schule und Angeln, jetzt dreht man sich wieder in Richtung Verband und Verantwortung. Die Kids und der Lehrer werden den Weg aber aufzeigen.

Was passiert denn, wenn die Kinder sich für Angeln nicht interessieren? Auch das wird es immer wieder geben und das ist die Vielfalt der Charaktere.

Sind diese Kinder jetzt die Frucht aus der Liebe von Verbänden oder muss man Angeln auch mal Locker betrachten?


----------



## fishhawk (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



> Wenn ich einen Bericht über Wettkampfangeln verfasse, legitimiere ich wo ich kann und verhindere Angriffsfläche.



Macht für mich durchaus Sinn, denn soweit ich mich erinnern wäre Wettkampfangeln in D strafbar.

Wenn sogar nach Benefizangeln auf der Ostsee plötzlich die Polizei zur Hausdurchsung vor der Tür steht, kann ich verstehen, dass FF da etwas vorsichtig formuliert.

Deshalb ist für mich auch weniger wichtig, was auf den Webseiten der Verbände steht, sondern was dann von den Praktikern vor Ort tatsächlich gemacht wird.

Und da wird m.E. schon gute Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Macht für mich durchaus Sinn, denn soweit ich mich erinnern wäre Wettkampfangeln in D strafbar.
> 
> Wenn sogar nach Benefizangeln auf der Ostsee plötzlich die Polizei zur Hausdurchsung vor der Tür steht, kann ich verstehen, dass FF da etwas vorsichtig formuliert.
> 
> ...



Du hast es erfasst. 

Das Problem ist doch einfach, das selbst Angler bei gewissen Themen rasiermesserscharf ins Horn der Gegner stoßen. Setzkescher, Hegeangeln, CR und viele Prellpunkte haben keine einheitliche Linie. Das ist nicht nur ein Problem am Kopf der Schlange, das ganze Hinterteil hinkt.

Irgendwer war Dumm genug bestimmte Personen zu wählen. Verband hier, Verband da, der Knackpunkt sind immernoch Angler, die ihre Birne erst dann Anschalten, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist und diesen Kampf gewinnen wir nicht mehr, diese Defizite sind weit ab von Wasser und Angeln.


----------



## fishhawk (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



> diesen Kampf gewinnen wir nicht mehr



Mag sein, aber man kann durch Rückzugsgefechte die Niederlage vielleicht noch etwas hinauszögern.

Die Kunst durch Nachgeben zu siegen funktioniert vielleicht bei asiatischen Kampfsportarten, bei politischen und ideologischen Auseinandersetzungen fehlt mir da noch der Beweis.

Der DAFV scheint da aus meiner Sicht zwar anderer Meinung zu sein, aber in einigen Landesverbänden glaube ich schon Ansätze zum Besseren zu erkennen.

Und die praktischen Aktionen vor Ort , die ich selber kenne, finde ich durchaus gut umgesetzt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber man kann durch Rückzugsgefechte die Niederlage vielleicht noch etwas hinauszögern.
> 
> Die Kunst durch Nachgeben zu siegen funktioniert vielleicht bei asiatischen Kampfsportarten, bei politischen und ideologischen Auseinandersetzungen fehlt mir da noch der Beweis.
> 
> ...



Die Leute sind aber nur dann sensibilisiert, wenn etwas Verboten wurde, mahnt man es im Vorfeld an, juckt es keinen Menschen. Schlimmer noch, passiert etwas nicht unmittelbar vor der Haustür, gehts den Leuten schlicht am Hintern vorbei.

Diese geeinte Manpower kannst du auch schwer über einen Bundesverband organisieren, weil wiederum jeder Landesverband mit seinen Teufeln an der Spitze seine eigene Suppe kochen will. Von bayrischen Berg bis zur Ostsee, jeder will sich anders in Szene setzen.

Bei uns wird in Punkto Angeln auch noch einiges gemacht, hier hatte vor der Wende noch jeder große Betrieb ne eigene Angelgruppe. Jetzt will jeder Einzelkämpfer sein. Unsere Gesellschaft hat sich da einfach ein Stückweit den Schneid abkaufen und abstumpfen lassen.

Die deutsche Widerstandskultur ist faktisch ein Kommentar mit Smiley in Facebook. (trotzdem sollte man für seine Überzeugungen kämpfen, nur welche ist denn richtig?)


----------



## FlyfishKöter (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die deutsche Widerstandskultur ist faktisch ein Kommentar mit Smiley in Facebook. (trotzdem sollte man für seine Überzeugungen kämpfen, nur welche ist denn richtig?)



Was soll "die deutsche Widerstandskultur" sein? Ich finde solche Begriffe nicht zielführend. Erinnern eher an Vorkommnisse wie in Chemnitz, und ich finde, dass solche politisch aufgeladenen Begriffe hier nichts zu suchen haben. Sonst müsste ich bei einer solchen Gelegenheit ja als Verfassungspatriot antworten, dass ich Begriffe aus dem Dunstkreis des "Dritten Reiches" als ekelerregend empfinde.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



FlyfishKöter schrieb:


> Was soll "die deutsche Widerstandskultur" sein? Ich finde solche Begriffe nicht zielführend. Erinnern eher an Vorkommnisse wie in Chemnitz, und ich finde, dass solche politisch aufgeladenen Begriffe hier nichts zu suchen haben. Sonst müsste ich bei einer solchen Gelegenheit ja als Verfassungspatriot antworten, dass ich Begriffe aus dem Dunstkreis des "Dritten Reiches" als ekelerregend empfinde.



So ein Quark. Hier geht es nicht um Chemnitz und politische Fragen der Inlandspolitik. Dein Einwand ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür, Begriffe zu Besetzen und die Argumentation in eine Schublade zu stecken. Ich verfolge den Kram nicht einmal, habe keinen Fernsehanschluss, bin kein N.a.z.i und höre keine toten Hosen. Comprende?

Wir deutschen Kämpfen für unsere Rechte nicht, ganz einfach, wir schlucken die Kröten, egal wobei. (deutsche, rechte, in einem Satz, oh weh)

Natura 2000, Besteuerung, Bildungssystem, Verkehrsregeln, Gebühren, Restriktionen, egal um was es geht, wir ersaufen im Wohlstand und beschweren uns erst, wenn es wirklich eng wird. 

Tierrechtler sind das beste Beispiel: 

Viele Anhänger, aber kein aktives Engagement. Das ist ein bisschen wie Facebookseiten über Tierheime. Alle kommentieren, keiner adopiert aber den Hund. Das sind alles Phrasen und kurzweilige Kundgebungen ohne tiefen Hintergedanken.

Aber gut, Chemnitz.... (um Gottes Willen)


----------



## fishhawk (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



FlyfishKöter schrieb:


> Sonst müsste ich bei einer solchen Gelegenheit ja als Verfassungspatriot antworten, dass ich Begriffe aus dem Dunstkreis des "Dritten Reiches" als ekelerregend empfinde.



Na ja, mir fallen bei deutscher Widerstandskultur eher Namen wie "von Stauffenberg" oder "Geschwister Scholl" ein.

Aber das wird jetzt offtopic. .

Hoffen wir, dass die Aktionen in MVP vernünftig geplant werden und sich genügend Praktiker finden, die das dann vor Ort auch gut umsetzen.


----------



## FlyfishKöter (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Um Gottes willen wollte ich Dich nicht in eine Ecke drängen, Fantastic Fishing. Ich finde nur das Benutzen bestimmter Phrasen für nicht gut. Sollte das anders rübergekommen sein, *sorry dafür.*
Ein wenig mehr "trockene Sachlichkeit" wäre halt nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Na ja, mir fallen bei deutscher Widerstandskultur eher Namen wie "von Stauffenberg" oder "Geschwister Scholl" ein.
> 
> Aber das wird jetzt offtopic. .
> 
> Hoffen wir, dass die Aktionen in MVP vernünftig geplant werden und sich genügend Praktiker finden, die das dann vor Ort auch gut umsetzen.



Widerstand muss ja auch nicht zwangsläufig mit Bürgerbewegungen und Schubladen zu tun haben. Man könnte auch glatt mal sachlich Unmut (gegenüber Verband oder Partei) bewerten und seine Mitmenschen nicht gleich als Holzköppe mit Hörnern sehen.

Ich will aber auch nicht in diese wahnwitzige Diskussion reingleiten, weil man heute ganz schnell zu einem Menschen durch simple Worte Drehbuchmäßig deklariert wird, der man garnicht ist.

Mal ein Ausflug in meine Kindheit:

Wir sind zum Angeln von der Schule aus an eine Tonkuhle gelaufen, die Lehrerin ohne Ahnung ließ uns Fischen, danach malten wir für einen Bilderwettbewerb unsere Impressionen vom Gewässer. Auch damals ging es um Naturschutz, Angeln war trotzdem ein Thema.

Im übrigen hatte ich mein Bild verkackt. Ich kann mich noch gut als Dino-Fan durch Jurassic Park erinnern, das ich einen Velociraptor mittig ins Bild vom Teich setzte. 

Passte dann nicht so ganz zum Thema. :g|supergri



> FlyfishKöter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Um Gottes willen wollte ich Dich nicht in eine Ecke drängen, Fantastic Fishing. Ich finde nur das Benutzen bestimmter Phrasen für nicht gut. Sollte das anders rübergekommen sein, sorry dafür.
> > Ein wenig mehr "trockene Sachlichkeit" wäre halt nicht verkehrt.



Ich hab auch etwas hart reagiert. Ich bin aber tatsächlich mit den Geschehnissen rund um Chemnitz nicht im Bilde. Ich habe seit ich eine eigene Wohnung hatte (mit 20 Jahren) keinen Fernsehanschluss, schaue keine Mainstream-Medien und nutze Worte ihrem Sinn entsprechend. 

Sicherlich muss man drauf achten, ich wollte aber nur eines hinaus:

Wir haben das Kämpfen für unsere Überzeugungen und das Verständnis für die anderen schlicht vergessen. Wir können gut nach unten Treten, sind aber mit Gegenwehr von oben leicht überfordert. Daraus resultieren dann Unruhen und Ungerechtigkeit. Mir gehts halt auf den Sack.

Ich bin kein Tierrechtler, konnte mir aber von jetzt auf gleich einen Hund aus dem Tierheim holen, weil ich eine Überzeugung hatte. Das ist nicht immer leicht und bringt Probleme mit sich, aber wer mein etwas gutes tun zu wollen, sollte nicht nur von der Tastatur aus den Helden der Moral spielen. 

Etwas weit weg vom Angeln, ist aber wie am Lagerfeuer. Der eine Erzählt vom letzten Urlaub, der andere ist bei seiner Ex-Freundin und der nächste Steht schon am Baum kotzen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ganztagsschule--------------die machen dann bestimmt auch noch Kochen am Mittag mit lecker Fischfrikadellen.

wenn sie genug fangen .


----------



## FlyfishKöter (5. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das ist ein bisschen wie Facebookseiten über Tierheime. Alle kommentieren, keiner adopiert aber den Hund.



Das ist ein schönes Beispiel. Und es scheint in der Tat so zu sein. So lange es mich nichts angeht, kann man seine Meinung raushauen, aber den Arsch kriegt keiner hoch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich habe gerade darüber nachgedacht, wie ich meine Kinder damals für Fußball begeistern konnte und jetzt habe ich volles Verständnis für die Vorgehensweise bei der Angelausbildung.

Wir haben damals monatelang die verschiedenen Sorten Rasensaaten gelernt, Rasenmähen in verschiedenen Richtungen, Unterschiede in der Bodenbeschaffenheiten und den Einfluss vom Klima auf den Gräserwuchs.

Anschließend mussten die Kinder noch die verschiedenen Arten von Fußbällen in einer PowerPointPräsentation lernen. Nach 14 Monaten ging es dann an die Taktiktafel. Knappe 8 Monate später durfte dann das erste Mal beim Ball aufpumpen zugeschaut werden. Nach dieser 36 monatigen Ausbildung waren die Kinder so begeistert, dass sie unter Aufsicht einen Ball in die Hand nehmen durften. Heute sind beide begeisterte Fußballer und dürfen mit 12 Jahren das erste Mal einen Pass spielen.

Ja, ich hatte vergessen, dass die Theorie bei Kindern über allem steht und dadurch nur die Begeisterung entfacht wird. Sorry an dieser Stelle, mein Fehler!


----------



## Wegberger (6. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo Lars,


#6


und wenn man nur die WM alleine sieht .... scheint dieser Weg realistisch :q:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Und deshalb möchte ich noch ein Beispiel bringen, wie man Kinder ans Angeln vorbildlich heranführt, nämlich mit Stuhlkreis, Mikroskop und Lehrtafeln.

Die Praxis am Wasser finde ich auch total gelungen, imerhin haben die Kids schon einmal passende Stiefel als zukünftige Angler!


https://www.suedkurier.de/region/sc...n-Insektenlarven-und-Fische;art372518,9879146

Danke an alle Angler, die dieses Fischmobil finanziell unterstützen! Da müssen wir uns um den Anglernachwuchs keine Sorgen mehr machen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> 
> 
> #6
> ...



Genau das habe ich Jogi geschrieben- es fehlt den Kickern an der vernünftigen Theorieausbildung! Straßenfußballer haben einfach die Grundlagen über Gräser, Saatgut und Klimaeinflüsse nicht drauf. Er sollte zukünftig auf die Ausbildung der Spieler genauer achten und  nicht nur auf die fußballerischen Fähigkeiten. Das reicht einfach nicht mehr, grüne Trikots mit Ökosiegel machen noch keinen guten Fußballer!


----------



## Angelfischerei (6. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> PS. Ich habe gerade in Erfahrung gebracht, dass sowohl der Fischereiverband Nordrhein- Westfalen als auch der Rheinische Fischereiverband anerkannte Naturschutz/Umweltschutzverbände sind. Außerdem noch ein Gewässerschutzverband mit dem Sitz in Bonn. Inwieweit dieser mit dem Angeln zu tun hat, weiss ich allerdings nicht.



Die sind alle lediglich anerkannt nach Umweltrechtsbehelfsgesetz. Das hat weder was mit Naturschutz- noch Umweltschutzverband zu tun. Es gibt "nur" ein Anhörungsrecht und eine Klagebefugnis.

Die dürfen in den entsprechenden Gremien in NRW sitzen, weil dieses im LFischG NRW § 53 (Fischereibeirat) sowie im LNatSchG NRW § 70 (Naturschutzbeirat) drin steht. D.h. nur weil diese ausdrücklich im Gesetz aufgelistet sind (neben den anerkannten Natur- und Umweltschutzverbänden) dürfen die da mitreden.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Fragt doch mal als Redaktion nach, wie hoch der Anteil am praktischen Angeln ist? Ich kenne die Antwort- Null!




Habe ich gerade gemacht...
Stand in telefonischen Kontakt mit dem Landesanglerverband und meine/Eure Fragen diesbezüglich gehen per Mail raus und werden hoffentlich schnell beantwortet.
Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## torstenhtr (6. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Lars:


> Erst einmal geht es um die Gemeinnützigkeit... Natürlich auch um das Anhörungsrecht, aber muss ich deshalb Naturschutz unter dem Namen "Angeln macht Schule" machen? Ich denke die Verbände verstecken sich auch gerne dahinter.


Sie müssen. 
Das ist 1. eine Folgerung für die Anerkennung als Umweltvereinigung (vgl. [1], Ideelle und vorwiegende Förderung der Ziele des Umweltschutzes) und 
2. ist Angeln nicht als gemeinnützige Tätigkeit anerkannt (nur Aspekte des Naturschutzes / Landschaftspflege).



> Weil es keine ÖA von Verbänden/ Vereinen rund ums Angeln gibt, ja, weil sie nichts für Angler leisten.


.. weil sie gemeinnützig sind und daher nichts für das Angeln leisten leisten können.

Christian:


> Stand in telefonischen Kontakt mit dem Landesanglerverband und  meine/Eure Fragen diesbezüglich gehen per Mail raus und werden  hoffentlich schnell beantwortet.


Es gibt dazu eine ältere PM (siehe [3]), Ansprechpartner dürfte Kilian Neubert sein - der ist Diplom-Biologe ..

--
(1) Voraussetzungen der Anerkennung 
https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/them...vereinigungen/voraussetzungen-der-anerkennung
(2) Schreiben des BMF vom  25.09.1991 und 19.09.1995 
http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/tag/gemeinnutzigkeit/
(3) http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Nachri...soll-in-MV-zum-Angebot-in-der-Schule-gehoeren


----------



## Christian.Siegler (7. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Christian:
> Es gibt dazu eine ältere PM (siehe [3]), Ansprechpartner dürfte Kilian Neubert sein - der ist Diplom-Biologe




Ja, mit Herrn Neubert stehe ich in Kontakt. Danke für die Links. Der PM (3) kann ich entnehmen, dass eng mit Angelvereinen zusammengearbeitet wird. Das ist ja nicht verkehrt #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Lars:
> Sie müssen.
> Das ist 1. eine Folgerung für die Anerkennung als Umweltvereinigung (vgl. [1], Ideelle und vorwiegende Förderung der Ziele des Umweltschutzes) und
> 2. ist Angeln nicht als gemeinnützige Tätigkeit anerkannt (nur Aspekte des Naturschutzes / Landschaftspflege).
> ...



Naturschutz verbietet nicht das Angeln. Das als Ausrede für eine schlechte ÖA von Vereinen und Verbänden heranzuziehen, halte ich für sehr kreativ! 

Dann hätten verdammt viele Vereine die Gemeinnützigkeit bereits verloren...


----------



## torstenhtr (9. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Lars,



> Naturschutz verbietet nicht das Angeln. Das als Ausrede für eine schlechte ÖA von Vereinen und Verbänden heranzuziehen, halte ich für sehr kreativ!



Darum gehts nicht. Der Hauptzweck dieser Verbände ist laut deren Satzung *Naturschutz* und können deshalb nicht für das praktische Angeln stehen (höchstens in gaanz untergeordneter Form).
Siehe u.a. https://www.lav-mv.de/downloads/satzung.pdf



> Dann hätten verdammt viele Vereine die Gemeinnützigkeit bereits verloren...



Wird alles noch kommen, siehe https://www.peta.de/verstoss-gegen-...erstoss-gegen-das-tierschutz-und-steuergesetz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Lars,Darum gehts nicht. Der Hauptzweck dieser Verbände ist laut deren Satzung *Naturschutz* und können deshalb nicht für das praktische Angeln stehen (höchstens in gaanz untergeordneter Form).
> Siehe u.a. https://www.lav-mv.de/downloads/satzung.pdf



Du willst sagen, dass unsere Anglerverbände also gar nichts für uns Angler tun können und dürfen und wir die nur bezahlen? 

Wofür benötigen wir dann diese Verbände, denn angeln tun wir ja an den Vereinsgewässern? 

Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoller für die Vereine sich dem NABU anzuschließen? Oder einen Anglerverband zu gründen und lieber auf die gemeinnützigkeit verzichten?

Mit Deiner Argumentation haben wir dann keine Vertretung für unser Hobby in Deutschland!


----------



## Wegberger (9. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo,




> Mit Deiner Argumentation haben wir dann keine Vertretung für unser Hobby in Deutschland!




Was wir ja täglich bewiesen bekommen ....


----------



## torstenhtr (9. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Eigentlich kannst du dir die Fragen selbst beantworten. Wenn man ganz böse ist, müsste man alle bejahen.


Aber zu der Frage:
 Oder einen Anglerverband zu gründen und lieber auf die gemeinnützigkeit verzichten?


Es gibt Vereine die auf Gemeinnützigkeit verzichten (ich meine nicht Angelvereine), eben weil dadurch auch die Tätigkeit eingeschränkt wird - und können damit gut wirtschaften.


Aber ab von der Gemeinnützigkeit, was bringt deiner Meinung nach der Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband?


----------



## Wegberger (9. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo,

der Irrsinn ist doch:



> Aber ab von der Gemeinnützigkeit, was bringt deiner Meinung nach der Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband?


Das genau die Anhörungs- und Mitwirkungsmöglichkeiten, die die Anerkennung mit sich bringen - nicht genutzt oder zum Nachteil der Anglerschaft delitantisch umgesetzt werden.

Also kann man das auch  lassen ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Eigentlich kannst du dir die Fragen selbst beantworten. Wenn man ganz böse ist, müsste man alle bejahen.



Nein, man ist dann nicht böse- sondern Realist!



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Aber zu der Frage:
> Oder einen Anglerverband zu gründen und lieber auf die gemeinnützigkeit verzichten?



Ja, ich denke das ist der einzige Weg, um - Deiner Argumentation nach - zielbringend für unsere Rechte zu kämpfen.



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Es gibt Vereine die auf Gemeinnützigkeit verzichten (ich meine nicht  Angelvereine), eben weil dadurch auch die Tätigkeit eingeschränkt wird -  und können damit gut wirtschaften.



WIr haben uns ja als Partnerverbein einen wirtschaftlichen Verein gesucht- nämlich den Wassertourismus in Schleswig- Holstein e.V. (WiSH e.V.).




torstenhtr schrieb:


> Aber ab von der Gemeinnützigkeit, was bringt deiner Meinung nach der Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband?



Jetzt werden wieder die Verbandler kommen und all die Punkte Anhörungsrecht, Pacht von Gewässern etc. aufzählen. Mag ja alles richtig sein, aber dann hat man in der Vergangenheit, als die rechtlichen Grundlagen dafür geschaffen wurden, einfach gepennt und heute sitzen wir Angler hier und leben mit dem Dilemma. Wir haben Gewässer und werden gehört, dürfen aber demnach nichts für Angler fordern oder für deren Rechte kämpfen. Was ist denn jetzt besser?




Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Irrsinn ist doch:
> 
> ...



Wir sollten die Frage einfach mal richtig beantworten- ist es denn so, dass man als Naturschutzverband nicht für die Rechte der Angler kämpfen darf bzw die Gemeinnützigkeit damit gefährdet? Oder versteckt man sich hinter der Argumentation?


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

"Wir sollten die Frage einfach mal richtig beantworten- ist es denn so, dass man als Naturschutzverband nicht für die Rechte der Angler kämpfen darf bzw die Gemeinnützigkeit damit gefährdet? Oder versteckt man sich hinter der Argumentation?"
__________________

Genau in dieser Art Versteckspiel sind sie richtig gut.
Damit kann man Nichtstun auch noch als kluge Strategie verkaufen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Genau in dieser Art Versteckspiel sind sie richtig gut.
> Damit kann man Nichtstun auch noch als kluge Strategie verkaufen.



Nein, Nichtstun als Auflage durch das Finanzamt...


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein, Nichtstun als Auflage durch das Finanzamt...



Das mag ich so einfach nicht glauben, ich halte es eher für eine Ausrede


----------



## Wegberger (9. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo,


aber welche Interessen sollen denn nun die Verbände vertreten:



Naturschutz ?
Naturnutzung?
Angler?
Bewirtschafter?
Gemeinnützig?
Nicht Gemeinnützig?
Schliessen sich einige Kombinationen nicht aus ? Spannendes Thema. 

Und das Ganze dann noch gepaart mit den EGO`s kleiner und soooooo wichtiger Lobbisten & Politiker aus der der vierten und fünften Reihe.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> aber welche Interessen sollen denn nun die Verbände vertreten:
> ...



Und einer überalterten Anglervertretung,ähh Bevölkerung. 


Und dann schließt sich der Kreis zum Thema- aufgrund der Gemeinnützigkeit ist "Angeln macht Schule" also Angeln ohne Angeln. Damit meine ich auch jetzt nicht die Antwort vom Verband, sondern das Ergebnis in den Schulen .


----------



## Wegberger (9. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo Lars,



> Und dann schließt sich der Kreis zum Thema- aufgrund der Gemeinnützigkeit ist "Angeln macht Schule" also Angeln ohne Angeln.


Und den andere Kreis -> Angeln in der Natur wird ja gerade abgemanaget um unsere Quoten der kommerziellen Fischerei zuzuschustern. Der Griff zum Süsswasser ist ja schon in Planung.

Also alles für das Casting. Angeln ohne Natur ! Dafür aber gemeinnützig. Die Bewirtschafter haben dann die tollsten Gewässer - zum anschauen.


----------



## torstenhtr (9. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Lars,



> Nein, man ist dann nicht böse- sondern Realist!



Ja, so ist das wohl.



> Ja, ich denke das ist der einzige Weg, um - Deiner Argumentation nach - zielbringend für unsere Rechte zu kämpfen.



Du hast mich verstanden.



> WIr haben uns ja als Partnerverbein einen wirtschaftlichen Verein gesucht- nämlich den Wassertourismus in Schleswig- Holstein e.V. (WiSH e.V.).



Unter der aktuellen Gesetzgebung / Politik ist das wirklich das beste was ihr machen könnt, um das *praktische Angeln* effizient vertreten zu können.



> Jetzt werden wieder die Verbandler kommen und all die Punkte Anhörungsrecht, Pacht von Gewässern etc. aufzählen.



Für diese Punkte braucht man nicht zwangsläufig ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband sein. In der Regel werden Naturnutzer bei Entscheidungen einbezogen,
Landbesitzer, Bauern, Waldbesitzer sind auch keine anerkannten Naturschützer. Das wesentliche Argument ist wohl das Verbandsklagerecht nach dem Umwelt-Rechtsbehelfsgesetz; aber wie oft wurde das bisher genutzt und welchen Vorteil hatte das für das Angeln an sich?
Der DAV war kein anerkannter Naturschutzverband und der LAVB ist es meines Wissens nach auch nicht.


Ihr konntet schließlich auch Klagen, ohne ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband zu sein.




> Wir sollten die Frage einfach mal richtig beantworten- ist es denn so, dass man als Naturschutzverband nicht für die Rechte der Angler kämpfen darf bzw die Gemeinnützigkeit damit gefährdet?



Man wird durch die Auflagen auf jeden Fall blockiert. Wenn man anerkannter Naturschutzverband ist muss man sich hauptsächlich für den Naturschutz einsetzen
und kann Angeln (Naturnutzung) nur als Nebensache vertreten. So zumindestens mein Kenntnisstand.
Bei der Gemeinnützigkeit ist es ähnlich, u.a. wegen dem Gebot der Ausschließlichkeit (§ 56 AO) - man muss alle Mittel im Sinne des Satzungszwecks einsetzen.


----------



## Wegberger (9. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo,




> Man wird durch die Auflagen auf jeden Fall blockiert. Wenn man  anerkannter Naturschutzverband ist muss man sich hauptsächlich für den  Naturschutz einsetzen
> und kann Angeln (Naturnutzung) nur als Nebensache vertreten. So zumindestens mein Kenntnisstand.
> Bei der Gemeinnützigkeit ist es ähnlich, u.a. wegen dem Gebot der  Ausschließlichkeit (§ 56 AO) - man muss alle Mittel im Sinne des  Satzungszwecks einsetzen.


 Ok, wäre dann aber nicht schon alleine der Name des Verbandes und die Mitgliederstruktur (insbesondere die indirekten Mitglieder -> Angler) ein grobfahrlässiger oder gar vorsätzlicher Akt der Bereicherung an Mitgliedsbeiträgen - mit dem Wissen - diese gar nicht vertreten zu können und dürfen ?#c


 Wenn nicht im rechtlichen ...aber im moralischen Sinne.


Aber da sind wir wieder bei meinen Thema -> Bewirtschafter haben einen Vertreter / wir Angler leider den Gleichen / aber keinen für unsere Belange.


----------



## Georg Baumann (10. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Natürlich darf sich ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband für das praktische Angeln einsetzen! Denn Angeln AN SICH ist gelebter Naturschutz (Erhaltung einer ausgeglichen Population). Wo diese Ausübung eingeschränkt wird, hat das Auswirkungen auf den Bestand und da darf dann ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband nicht nur seine Stimme erheben, er muss es aus meiner Sicht sogar. Das Problem liegt nicht im Status "Anerkannter Naturschutzverband", der bindet die Hände nicht oder wenn dann nur kaum.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Mit der Trennung von Anglern und Bewirtschaftern als unterschiedliche Lobbygruppen hier im Thread kann ich gar nichts anfangen. Der eine zahlt den anderen und an gefühlt 95% der Gewässer gibt es keine personelle Trennung. In der Praxis werden die meisten Gewässer von Angelvereinen bewirtschaftet, dazu kommen noch staatliche Stellen, die Bewirtschaftung von Staustufen durch Energiekonzerne und die Berufsfischer. Über Erlaubniskartenverkauf und die Fischereiabgabe sind die zum Teil auch erheblich von Anglern gesponsert.
|kopfkrat
Die Interessenkonflikte liegen hier eher im fachlichen Bereich. Gewässerbewirtschaftung ist kein Selbstzweck und keine reine Naturschutzveranstaltung und würde als solches allein auch niemals funktionieren.


----------



## Wegberger (11. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo Laichzeit,



> Mit der Trennung von Anglern und Bewirtschaftern als unterschiedliche  Lobbygruppen hier im Thread kann ich gar nichts anfangen. Der eine zahlt  den anderen und an gefühlt 95% der Gewässer gibt es keine personelle  Trennung.


Ist doch nicht schlimm.

Aus meiner Sicht bedienen die Landesverbände die Vereine nicht schlecht. Ist ja auch aus die Naturschutzbrille eine tolle Zielvorgabe, die Gewässerwarte in Hege und Pflege zu unterstützen und ein wichtiges Pfund, wenn ich das direkte Mitglied -> den Verein - also Vorstand - zufrieden stellen will.

Nun haben wir aber auch noch die Angler ( indirekte Mitglieder - die aber alles finanzieren) , die gerne diese Sachen finanzieren - sofern sie denn ihr Hobby ausüben dürfen. Diese Angler sind in der Zwickmühle - jede Einschränkung wird murrend und mit unverständnis - aber immer dosiert verabreicht hingenommen -> wer will schon sein Hobby aufgeben. 

Und nun zähle mal eins und eins zusammen, was ein Verein macht, der (zurecht) verbandkritische Angler bei den Irrsinn auf einer Versammlung hat. Seine gute Unterstützung vom Verband in Bewirtschafterfragen aufgeben oder Änderungen einforden ? Die Vereinsvorstände sind durch ihre Wahleinscheidungen in Verbandfragen ja schon zum Mittäter geworden.

Und jetzt zum Thema -> dieses Ungleichgewicht .... erzeugt doch den Wahnsinn, dass Angebote unter dem Deckmantel -> Angeln = nur noch Kaulquappen zählen sind - das Angeln in Schulen, theoretische Ausbildungslehrgänge zum Erwerb des Scheines sind. Das hat nix mit Angeln zu tun und schon gar nicht für Kinder. Angeln ist Natur , Abenteuer und maritimes Jagen.

Für die Verbände ist es ein klasse Sache .... die Angler zahlen alles und sogar ihre eigene Demontage. Der Puffer sind armen Vereinsvorstände. Clever gemacht. 

Fazit:
 Solange ich lese, dass Angelmobile und Angelinitativen dem Nachswuchs ausschließlich Biotope und Naturschutz erklären wollen und kein aktives Angeln im Vordergrund stellen - solange weiss ich das diese Geschichten nicht von Anglern kommen.


Das ist kein Thema fürs Gewässer ... ihr geht es um die gelebte gesellschaftliche Ächtung und Demontage unseres Hobby durch unsere Lobbisten.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich habe die offiziellen Stellungnahme von Herr Wittek, Projektmitarbeiter von ANGELN_macht_Schule.
Hier seine Mail (die wir hier veröffentlichen dürfen):

_________________________________________________________________________
_"Sehr geehrter Herr Siegler,_

_das große Interesse der Angler & Anglerinnen an dem Projekt des Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V. (LAV M-V e.V.) für das Ganztagsangebot ANGELNmachtSCHULE ist sehr erfreulich._

_Bevor Ihre Fragen beantwortet werden, möchte ich kurz das Ganztagsangebot ANGELNmachtSCHULE vorstellen. Es handelt sich um ein auf drei Jahre angelegtes Projekt, dessen Ziel es ist, ein Ganztagsangebot für das Angeln an den Schulen Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns zu etablieren._
_Einzelne Teilabschnitte (Meilensteine) des Projektes umfassen unter anderem, die Erstellung pädagogischen Lehrmaterials, die Erprobung des Selben an Partnerschulen und die langfristige Etablierung des Ganztagsangebot ANGELNmachtSCHULE mittels des erstellten Lehrmaterials und entsprechenden Fortbildungen für Interessierte in Kooperation mit ortsansässigen Vereinen und Fischereibetrieben._

_Die Motivation hinter dem Projekt wurde bereits mehrfach treffend beschrieben. Hier ein Zitat  des Präsidenten des LAV M-V e.V. Prof. Dr. Brillowski: „Als größter Naturschutzverband in M-V wollen wir unseren Kindern den Weg in die Natur aufzeigen. Du liebst nur, was du kennst und du schützt nur, was du liebst! Das Angeln stellt eine sehr gute Möglichkeit dar, dieses Bewusstsein bei Kindern zu wecken und so das Prinzip des Naturschutzes durch eine nachhaltige Nutzung zu vermitteln.“_
_Die viel zu stark auf virtuelle Welten geprägten Kinder und Jugendlichen verlieren allmählich den Bezug zu ihrer Umwelt. Doch die Natur ist nicht nur schön anzuschauen, sondern ihr Wert liegt seit Anbeginn der Menschheit auch in ihrer Nutzung. Damit Natur und Umwelt nicht zu einem Postkartenmotiv verkommen oder sie ausgebeutet werden, muss ein gesundes Umweltbewusstsein geschaffen werden. Verantwortungsvolles, nachhaltiges Angeln leistet genau das. Wir sprechen im LAV M-V e.V., dem größten Naturschutzverband unseres Landes, von Schutz durch Nutzen. Das genau praktizieren unsere rund 44.000 Mitglieder, organisiert in 600 Vereinen. 250 000 Stunden gemeinnütziger Arbeit zeugen landesweit von ihrem Einsatz und zwar sichtbar und, um M-V Landwirtschaftsminister Till Backhaus, geäußert bei einer Landtagsdebatte, zu zitieren, „unbezahlbar für das Land“._

Hier die Antorten auf die Fragen

*Anglerboard (AB):
*
*Laut Angaben des Landesanglerverbandes steht neben der fachlichen Ausbildung auf dem Gebiet der Fischbiologie und Gewässerökologie die Sensibilisierung für den Naturschutz an vorderster Stelle des Projektes. Welchen Stellenwert nimmt das eigentliche Angeln neben den Naturschutzthemen ein?   

*_Cristoph Wittek (CW):
_
_In ANGELNmachtSCHULE steht das Angeln an erster Stelle, so soll auch die Gewichtung im Lehrprogramm sein. _
_Die Schulen im Pilotprojekt liegen in unmittelbarer Nähe (60m und 700m) eines (Angel-)Gewässers. Es ist geplant, ab der 1. Stunde das Ganztagsangebot ANGELNmachtSCHULE draußen am Gewässer, praxisorientiert durchzuführen. _
_Kurz gesagt: Angeln wird bei uns ganz groß geschrieben. Die Kinder sollen vor allem draußen in der Natur an den Gewässern unterwegs sein, mit der Angel in der Hand. _

*AB:
*
*[FONT=&quot]Gibt es schon ein Konzept für den konkreten Lehrinhalt? 

[/FONT]*
_CW
_
_Ja, ein Konzept der Lehrinhalte gibt es bereits, die didaktische Umsetzung sowie das zugehörige Lehrmaterial werden in den kommenden drei Jahren speziell erarbeitet. Dabei werden unterschiedliche inhaltliche und mediale Quellen unserer Projektpartner genutzt._
_Inhaltlich orientiert sich  das Konzept an der Fischereischeinprüfung in M-V. Ziel ist neben der Begeisterung der Schüler & Schülerinnen für das Angeln, die Möglichkeit am Ende des Angebotes freiwillig die Fischereischeinprüfung abzulegen. 
_
_Das gesamte Lehrmaterial für ANGELNmachtSCHULE wird durch den LAV M-V e.V. erstellt._
_Das Wissen um heimische Gewässer, dort Vorkommende Tier- und Pflanzenarten (in Bezug zum Angeln) und Angeltechniken und –methoden sind nicht nur Grundlage der Fischereischeinprüfung, dieses Wissen sollte jeder Angler aufbringen. Naturschutz und Rechtskunde ergänzen die Begeisterung eines verantwortungsvollen Anglers um die Fähigkeit und den Willen, die Grundlage des Angelns (den FISCH) auch für zukünftige Generationen zu erhalten. _
_Nach der Erstellung des Materials erfolgt die Erprobung in der Pilotphase._
_Kurz: Das Konzept steht, das Material wird erarbeitet. Ab 2019 erfolgt die Erprobung._

*AB:
*
*Wie sieht die Praxis aus? Kommen die Schüler mit Anglern in Kontakt? Werden auch Angelvereine in das Programm integriert und finden Exkursionen ans Wasser statt? *


_CW:
Ja, die Durchführung der Pilotphase erfolgt an zwei Schulen und wird durch mich und einen weiteren Mitarbeiter des LAV M-V e.V. durchgeführt, beide begeisterte Angler._
_Es ist geplant, Ausflüge zu den örtlichen Fischereibetrieben zu unternehmen, um den Schülern & Schülerinnen auch dort Einblick zu gewähren._
_Nach der Pilotphase sollen sowohl interessierte Lehrkräfte oder interessierte Ehrenamtliche (Angler aus den Vereinen) und Vereine das Ganztagsangebot mit Hilfe des erprobten Materials weiterführen._
_Zudem soll das Projekt auch Fortbildungsmöglichkeiten für das Ganztagsangebot ANGELNmachtSCHULE zur Verfügung stellen. Zu diesem Zweck wurde bereits ein Kooperationsvertrag mit dem Ministerium für Bildung Wissenschaft und Kultur des Landes Mecklenburg-Vorpommern unterschrieben. _

_Im Idealfall findet das Ganztagsangebot ANGELNmachtSCHULE an den Gewässern (außerschulische Lernorte) nahe der Schulstandorte statt. Um Schulen ohne diese Möglichkeiten nicht auszuschließen, werden in solchen Fällen natürlich entsprechende Exkursionen eingeplant. _
_Kurz: Die Schüler & Schülerinnen werden Kontakt mit Anglern haben. Die Mitarbeit der Vereine und Angler ist ERWÜNSCHT und notwendig für das langfristige Gelingen!_

*AB:
*
*Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass die teilnehmenden Schüler tatsächlich selber angeln?*


_CW:
Ja das praktische Angeln ist wesentlicher Bestandteil des Ganztagsangebotes ANGELNmachtSCHULE. Zum einen ist es Kindern unter 14 Jahren in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern gesetzlich gestattet ohne Fischereischein eine Angelerlaubnis zu erwerben und somit zu angeln. Zum anderen haben wir die Möglichkeit, für das Ganztagsangebot ANGELNmachtSCHULE Sonderangelberechtigungen für unsere Pachtgewässer auszustellen, damit die ersten Angelerfahrungen nicht sofort an finanziellen Hürden scheitern. Hinzu kommt, dass die Pilotphase mit einem Budget ausgestattet ist, das unter Anderem für die Anschaffung von Angelgerätschaften vorgesehen ist._
_Kurz: Die Schüler & Schülerinnen werden selber, unter Aufsicht von Fischereischeininhabern angeln._

_Ich hoffe Ihre Fragen und die Ihrer Community beantwortet zu haben._

_Petri Heil_

  i.A. Christoph Wittek
  Diplombiologe und Projektmitarbeiter ANGELNmachtSCHULE"
_____________________________________________________________________


----------



## Peter_Piper (11. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Moin, 
also beim überfliegen liest sich das Ganze doch garnicht mal soo schlecht. Allerdings darf man gespannt sein, wie es letzendlich in der Praxis umgesetzt wird. Ich hoffe, den Machern werden nicht zu viele Steine in den Weg gelegt.


----------



## Wegberger (11. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo,


denke auch das der Weg vielversprechend sein kann. Dann schauen wir mal .....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

So nach über 100 Posts mit Weltuntergangsszenarien, Verschwörungstheorien und sonstigen Spinnereien stellt sich das Programm doch prima dar. 

Mit der Möglichkeit freiwillig die Prüfungabzulegen, finde ich super. Besser kann man kaum kiddings an unser Hobby heranführen.

Wer hier allerdings wortgewaltig das Haar in der Suppe gesucht hat, sollte sich mal hinterfragen, ob man so auch viele gleichgesinnte verprellt.

Und im Anschluss diskutiert ihr  nur noch in einer Blase oder Echokammer, wie Kommunikationswissenschaftler das heute nennen, ich würde sagen ihr schwimmt immer in der gleichen Suppe. 

Ich für meinen Teil lese solche Stränge höchstens noch quer, oder picke mir einzelne Posts davon heraus.

Danke für die journalistische Aufarbeitung,  das gefällt mir, bin ich hier gar nicht so gewöhnt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Habe gerade auch noch ein längeres Gespräch mit Johannes Lohmöller geführt. Er leitet seit langem eine Angel-AG, ist Lehrer und kennt sich bestens mit der Thematik aus. Seine Sichtweise dazu gibt's hier auch bald zu lesen... Sehr interessant!


----------



## belgischerAngler (11. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Danke Christian! Der sachliche Stil der Redaktion tut der Community hier wirklich gut.

Das wäre doch fast einen weiteren Post auf der Startseite wert, nachdem ganzen vorangegangenen Geunke.


----------



## Georg Baumann (11. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hört sich sehr gut an. Naturschutz und Nutzung sind zwei Seiten einer Medaille. Ich verstehe einfach beim besten Willen nicht, wieso das von einigen so scharf getrennt wird. Das Projekt läuft ja offensichtlich genau in die Richtung. Ich find's super, dass es sowas gibt. Daumen hoch!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Danke Christian! Der sachliche Stil der Redaktion tut der Community hier wirklich gut.
> 
> Das wäre doch fast einen weiteren Post auf der Startseite wert, nachdem ganzen vorangegangenen Geunke.




Danke! 
Ja, im Zuge des Kommentares von Johannes Lohmöller, der hier demnächst veröffentlicht wird, werden wir das nochmal auf der Startseite laufen lassen. Das Projekt verdient einfach eine Chance.


----------



## jkc (11. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Mit der Trennung von Anglern und Bewirtschaftern als unterschiedliche Lobbygruppen hier im Thread kann ich gar nichts anfangen. Der eine zahlt den anderen und an gefühlt 95% der Gewässer gibt es keine personelle Trennung. In der Praxis werden die meisten Gewässer von Angelvereinen bewirtschaftet, dazu kommen noch staatliche Stellen, die Bewirtschaftung von Staustufen durch Energiekonzerne und die Berufsfischer. Über Erlaubniskartenverkauf und die Fischereiabgabe sind die zum Teil auch erheblich von Anglern gesponsert.
> |kopfkrat
> Die Interessenkonflikte liegen hier eher im fachlichen Bereich. Gewässerbewirtschaftung ist kein Selbstzweck und keine reine Naturschutzveranstaltung und würde als solches allein auch niemals funktionieren.



Moin,

super Beitrag!#6
Als wirkender Gewässerwart fällt es mir regelrecht schwer das nicht persönlich zu nehmen wenn mir jemand eine Verbindung zwischen Bewirtschaftung und Angeln abspricht. Wenn man richtig böse wäre, könnte man unterstellen einige hätten besser mal eine Angel-AG besucht.:q Lol

Grüße JK


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich bin echt gespannt. Sollte das wirlich so umgesetzt werden, wäre das gut und vorbildlich.

Ich habe noch eine Mail vom veranwortlichen Ministerium vorliegen, die sich dann in meinen Augen doch von dem Interview unterscheidet. Denn da geht es wieder um "brisante Themen wie Gewässerökologie und Naturschutz". Insbesondere meine Frage zum "Töten von Fischen" wurde erst gar nicht und auf Nachfrage ausweichend beantwortet.

Deshalb bleibe ich bei meiner ersten Einschätzung, bin allerdings tatsächlich ein wenig optimistischer nach dem Interview und hoffe wirklich, dass es ein Projekt für das Angeln wird.

Letztendlich bleibt die Umsetzung spannend, da die Ganztagesschulen in MVP - und nur um die geht es hier ja - solche Projekte in eigener Verantwortung umsetzen können. Die Teilnahme an diesen Projekten ist für die Schüler nach meinen Infos ebenfalls freiwillig und so hoffe ich, dass die AG's stattfinden können, sich also ausreichend Teilnehmer finden.

Spannend bleibt auch die Frage, wie man mit den PETA Angriffen umgehen wird. Die werden sicherlich keine Ruhe geben. Wobei ich da auf Minister Backhaus zähle, der ja bekanntlich kein PETA Freund ist.

Ich hoffe, dass ähnliche Projekte -nämlich ANGELN- auch in anderen Bundesländern stattfinden können. Wünschen würde ich mir das.

Achja, das Verhältnis an Unterrichtszeit von praktischem Angeln zu Naturschutz und Gewässerökologier ist noch nicht geklärt, oder?

Leichte Zweifel bleiben bei mir einfach. Bin halt ein Schwarzmaler...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hier kommt wie versprochen der Kommentar von Johannes Lohmöller ( Leiter der Angel AG der Hauptschule Tecklenburg in Nordrhein-Westfalen):





_Johannes Lohmöller, Coach für Angellehrer des Kreises Steinfurt, Lehrer und Leiter der Angel AG der Hauptschule Tecklenburg_

"Nach  jahrelanger Erfahrung in Sachen Schulangeln als freiwillige Arbeitsgemeinschaft, als Projektfahrten innerhalb Europas, insbesondere Dänemark, sowie als versetzungsrelevantes Wahlpflichtunterricht Biologie (Angeln) und Technik (Angelrutenbau), kann ich nur Positives über das Angeln an Schulen berichten:

Diese positiven Aspekte kommen insbesondere den Kindern zugute, die einen praxisorientierten Startimpuls benötigen und keine theoretische Rechtfertigung, warum es „ok“ sein soll, zu angeln.




_Johannes Lohmöller (2.v.r) auf Angelexkursion mit Schülerinnen der Hauptschule Tecklenburg_

Das Interesse an der Natur und seinen Wert sollte über das Angeln selber kommen und das Angeln selber als sinnvolle Tätigkeit, die den Menschen mit der Natur stärker verbindet, als jede Beobachtung oder theoretische Abhandlung, manifestiert werden.
So sehr ich die Aufnahme des Faches Angeln in den Lehrplan begrüße, so sehr warne ich davor, das Angeln zu sehr zu verkopfen und nach möglichen Rechtfertigungen für Naturentfremdete, die nur vorgeben, Naturschützer zu sein, zu suchen.

Profifußballer wurde auch niemand, der als kleiner dicker Junge vor der Playstation saß und FIFA 4 zockte.
Erst kommt der Bolzplatz, dann der Verein. Das ist beim Angeln nicht anders. Die Kinder lernen Angeln und anschließend treten die Fragen nach der Umwelt schon von selbst auf: 
Lasst die Kinder einfach angeln! Wenn dieses in der Schule geschieht, umso besser, da es Eltern und Großeltern  heute oft nicht mehr leisten wollen oder können.

Die Kids lernen die Natur, der sie durch das Angeln verbunden sind lieben. Die Natur wird als Bestandteil derselben kennen und schützen gelernt. Einen Haken zu lösen, lernt man nicht in der Theorie, Übung macht den Meister!
Zeit für Theorie bleibt an Ausfalltagen genug, da die Witterungsverhältnisse in Deutschland ja bekanntermaßen nicht immer zum Angeln mit Kindern einladen!
Meiner Meinung nach entsteht auch hier die Wissensgier, wenn vorher reichlich geangelt wurde und die Kids Hintergrundwissen haben wollen, weil sie sehen, dass der Lehrer oder manche Mitschüler regelmäßig besser fangen als sie. Die Neugier bezieht sich auf Knoten, Montagen, Angeltechniken, aber auch über unterschiedliche Fischarten, sowie ihre Biologie und ihre Lebensräume.
Verordnungen, Reglementierungen und unsinnige Prüfungen, zu denen die Deutschen ja leider nun einmal neigen, behindern eher, dass Kinder zum Hobby Angeln finden und diesen wertvollen Schatz für sich entdecken. 
Anders geht es in unseren Nachbarländern, wo das Angeln in fast allen Teilen der Gesellschaft als für sich stehende Leidenschaft für sinn- und wertvoll befunden wird.





_
Die Angel-AG am Wasser_

Lasst uns diese Länder, die die meisten deutschen Angler immer wieder gerne bereisen als Vorbild nehmen und gemeinsam für eine Verbesserung der Anglerlobby eintreten!"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Johannes weiß mit seiner Erfahrung wie es geht! Deutliche Worte, die ich so unterschreibe und die sich mit meiner Kritik an Angeln an Schulen in Deutschland decken.

Nur über die Praxis und den Erfolg gewinnt man Jungangler und weckt Motivation und Interesse. Das praktische Angeln muss bei einer Angel AG im Fokus stehen. Gucken wir uns die Fischereischeinprüfungen in D an, gibt es in manchen Bundesländern nicht einmal Praxis beim Lehrgang....


----------



## saza (15. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

So sieht es aus Hannes. Ich dürfte ja schon mehrmals dabei sein.
Unser Alleinstellungsmerkmal ist, das wir Angler sind. Das beherrschen wir, und können es an Kinder weiter geben.
Lässt die Kinder Angeln.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Moin,
sind da auch ein paar Std. -wie man einen Fisch tötet - mit drin?

die jungen Angler kommen ja auch mal zur Ostsee und fangen Plattfisch.
#h


----------



## saza (15. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin,
> sind da auch ein paar Std. -wie man einen Fisch tötet - mit drin?
> 
> die jungen Angler kommen ja auch mal zur Ostsee und fangen Plattfisch.
> #h



Das gehört zum Handwerkszeug. Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass sowas außer acht gelassen wird.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Nein,
aber es wurde noch nicht geschreibt.

saza#6#6#6

lg norbert


----------



## Hering 58 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Das ist doch eine gute Sache.#6


----------



## fishhawk (17. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



> Anders geht es in unseren Nachbarländern, wo das Angeln in fast allen Teilen der Gesellschaft als für sich stehende Leidenschaft für sinn- und wertvoll befunden wird.



Andere Länder, andere Sitten.

Um Angeln als flächendeckendes Schulfach einzuführen zu können, müsste man dann erst die deutsche Gesellschaftsstruktur verändern.

An Grundschulen sind  ca. 90% der Lehrkräfte weiblich, an Mittelschulen, Realschulen und Gymnasien ca 66%, Tendenz steigend. Nur an manchen Berufsschulen sind männliche Lehrkräfte noch in der Überzahl.

Bei Frauen beträgt der Anteil an Anglerinnen statistisch ca. 0,3%, da dürfte es schwierig werden, an den meisten Schulen geeignete Lehrkräfte mit Fischereischein zu finden. Und ohne sachkundiges Personal in ausreichender Zahl könnte kein praktisches Angeln in rechtlich abgesichertem Rahmen stattfinden

Das kann nur über Kooperationen mit Angelvereinen erfolgen, die geeignetes Personal für den praktischen Teil stellen müssten. 

Deshalb finde ich es positiv, wenn Verbände auf die Schulen zugehen. Von selbst werden die Lehrerinnen wohl kaum kommen.

Johannes Lohmöller ist sicher ein Paradebeispiel für Eigeninitiative, aber leider wohl auch eher die Ausnahme. Auch wenn es sicher noch andere engagierte Lehrer mit anglerischem Hintergrund gibt, sind das m.E. doch eher Einzelfälle.


----------



## Grünknochen (18. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Angeln als Schulfach ist doch ne Schnapsidee. Die Variante AG ist die einzig denkbare, was Schule betrifft. Und die muss curricular kompatibel sein, dh ohne Naturerfahrung/ Naturschutz geht gar nichts.


----------



## fishhawk (18. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> *Angeln als Schulfach ist doch ne Schnapsidee. *Die Variante AG ist die einzig denkbare, was Schule betrifft. Und die muss curricular kompatibel sein, dh ohne Naturerfahrung/ Naturschutz geht gar nichts.



So wie sich die Gesellschaft in D entwickelt hat, kann ich dir nur zustimmen.  Selbst als mehrstündiges Modul in einem Lehrplan wird sich das in den Bundesländern  nicht verwirklichen lassen.

Deshalb sehe ich den Ansatz über Pflichtfächer wie Sachkunde, Biologie etc. nen Aufhänger für Kooperationen Angelvereine/Schulen zu finden und dann in der praktischen Umsetzung eben auch Angeln mit einzubauen nicht  verkehrt. 

Nur auf das individuelle Engagement weniger Lehrkräfte mit anglerischem Hintergrund zu setzen, dürfte nicht wirklich effektiv sein.

Aber da gehen die Meinungen halt auseinander.


----------



## Grünknochen (18. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Unabhängig mal der der Entwicklung in D. Warum sollte eine Freizeitbeschäftigung ein Schulfach sein? Das macht grundsätzlich keinen Sinn. Selbst dann nicht, wenn Germany ein Angelparadis wäre.
Wie gesagt: Als AG angekoppelt an ein Sachkundethema ne klasse Sache. Mehr aber geht ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Unabhängig mal der der Entwicklung in D. Warum sollte eine Freizeitbeschäftigung ein Schulfach sein? Das macht grundsätzlich keinen Sinn. Selbst dann nicht, wenn Germany ein Angelparadis wäre.
> Wie gesagt: Als AG angekoppelt an ein Sachkundethema ne klasse Sache. Mehr aber geht ganz bestimmt nicht.



Hat mein Lehrer in der fünften Klasse zum Thema Informatik auch gesagt. Heute sieht das schon ein bisschen anders aus.


----------



## Wegberger (18. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo,




> Mehr aber geht ganz bestimmt nicht.




Und warum ?​


----------



## Grünknochen (19. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hat mein Lehrer in der fünften Klasse zum Thema Informatik auch gesagt. Heute sieht das schon ein bisschen anders aus.




Toller Vergleich. Wie wär's mit Modelleisenbahnbau als Schulfach?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Angeln als Schulfach ist doch ne Schnapsidee. Die Variante AG ist die einzig denkbare, was Schule betrifft. Und die muss curricular kompatibel sein, dh ohne Naturerfahrung/ Naturschutz geht gar nichts.



Danke, dem stimme ich 100% zu.


----------



## fishhawk (19. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Warum sollte eine Freizeitbeschäftigung ein Schulfach sein?



Man kann es als Freizeitbeschäftigung ansehen oder als Kulturtechnik. 

Wahrscheinlich haben Menschen schon früher geangelt als Aufsätze geschrieben oder Klavier gespielt.  Die Falknerei ist ja sogar als UNESCO Weltkulturerbe anerkannt. Aber an meiner Schule gab es Raubvögel trotzdem nur ausgestopft oder auf Bildern.

Über die Jagd und Fischerei erlangt man m.E. schon ein fundiertes Wissen über Natur und Lebensräume, Ethologie, biologische Zusammenhänge etc. und das meist besser als aus Schulbüchern.

Aber natürlich wird die Mehrheit der Lehrerinnen , Lehrplankommissionen und Kultusminister da ne ganz andere Sichtweise haben. 

Wenn man bei deutschen Lehrerinnen die Anzahl der Veganer, Grünwähler , PETA-NABU- Sympathisanten etc. mit der Anzahl von Anglerinnen/Jägerinnen vergleichen würde, wäre man sicher schnell aller Illusionen ledig. Und der Trend scheint besonders in Großstädten eindeutig zu sein.

Angel AGs sind sicher ne super Sache, aber dazu braucht es eben geeignetes Personal. Bei Lehrkräften schwierig zu finden und Ehrenamtler schießen ja auch nicht mehr wie Pilze aus dem Boden.

Da sollte man schon über Aktionen froh sein, wo zumindest auch geangelt wird, selbst wenn es nicht im Vordergrund steht, aber zumindest Beiwerk ist.

Wenn allerdings nur Naturschutz gepredigt würde und Angeln und Fischereiwirtschaft überhaupt nicht vorkämen, dann würde ich auch für "ungenügend" plädieren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Angeln als Schulfach ist doch ne Schnapsidee. Die Variante AG ist die einzig denkbare, was Schule betrifft. Und die muss curricular kompatibel sein, dh ohne Naturerfahrung/ Naturschutz geht gar nichts.



Man, jetzt bringst Du mal wieder meinen Blutdruck auf Trab .

Eine AG muss keinem Lehrplan angepasst werden! Das ist doch das besondere an einer AG. Angeln geht auch ohne Naturschutz, es sei denn am Ende soll eine Fischereischeinprüfung stehen.

Wenn ich die AGs an der Schule meines Sohnes sehe, hat das wenig mit Lehrplänen gemeinsam.

Outdoor, Zaubern, Beatboxing, Bollywood-Dance oder HipHop und Veranstaltungstechnik stehen da zum Beispiel drauf. 

Naturschutz wäre doch ein prima Thema für eine Garten AG und in der Angel AG lassen wir die Kids angeln. Einverstanden?

Übrigens hat in meinen Plänen für eine "Angel Projektwoche" keiner nach dem Inhalt zum Naturschutz nachgefragt- lediglich das "Töten der Fische" war ein Problem. 

Das wird mir jetzt erst so richtig bewusst- bei der Präsentation in der Vorbereitung gab es NULL zum Naturschutz und keiner hat es vermisst oder gar nach Naturschutz gefragt. Nichtangler denken also bei einer Angel AG an angeln und nicht an Naturschutz. Angler hingegen denken an Naturschutz und dann an das Angeln- kranke Welt... |supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ....Das wird mir jetzt erst so richtig bewusst- bei der Präsentation in der Vorbereitung gab es NULL zum Naturschutz und keiner hat es vermisst oder gar nach Naturschutz gefragt. Nichtangler denken also bei einer Angel AG an angeln und nicht an Naturschutz. Angler hingegen denken an Naturschutz und dann an das Angeln- kranke Welt... |supergri



Echt? Cool, dann können wir uns in ein ganz neues Licht stellen.

Wir machen also weiter wie bisher, und der Öffentlichkeit wird Bewusst, das Sportangler weitaus mehr sind, als nur Menschen, die Fische fangen.:m|pftroest:|


----------



## Xianeli (19. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich sehe die Sache so: 

Wenn es Angel AG heißt dann soll auch geangelt werden. Trockene Theorie über Naturschutz interessiert da wohl niemanden... dann sollte man sie auch Naturschutz AG nennen. In der Fußball AG wird doch auch kein Basketball gespielt oder vor der Tafel gesessen um Taktik, Regelwerk oder sonstiges zu paucken.

Man kann beim angeln selbst schon genügend vermitteln... Schnur direkt in einen Müllbeutel, nichts liegen lassen, im Umkreis umsichtig sein und die Dose vom Vorgänger in seinen Müll zu schmeissen. Denke da ist schon viel gelernt.

Edit: auch das abschlagen kann mit in den Plan. Evtl nicht für jeden aber für interessierte mit Einverständnis der Erziehungsberechtigten. Da gibt's dann auch keine Probleme und die Familie kann sich Abends über frischen Fisch freuen oder er wird zusammen mit der Koch AG zubereitet


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Das die Praxis einen wesentlichen Teil einnehmen soll, wurde ja bereits klar gestellt, es wurde im Nachgang weiter Fälle konstruiert, bis die Haare vom Tellerrand wieder in die Suppe rutschen.

Erstaunlich ist aber das wahrscheinlich die Mehrheit derer, die die nun zwingend auch das Töten der Fische thematisiert wissen wollen, sich sicher des öfteren darüber geärgert haben, das C+R bei uns so problematisch ist.

Ich finde erst mal gut, wenn das Interesse geweckt wird und habe gar kein Problem damit, wenn Teilnehmer dabei sind, die keinen Fisch mögen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Testudo schrieb:


> Erstaunlich ist aber das wahrscheinlich die Mehrheit derer, die die nun zwingend auch das Töten der Fische thematisiert wissen wollen, sich sicher des öfteren darüber geärgert haben, das C+R bei uns so problematisch ist.



Ok, dann guckst Du meinen Wohnort- wir müssen die Fische nun einmal abknüppeln...So ist das halt ein Thema bei uns und natürlich auch im Rahmen von Angel AGs in Schulen- oder sollen wir gegen die Gesetze handeln und Fische releasen? Also Naturschutz über das Recht stellen (also Naturschutz lehren und Gesetze in der Praxis brechen)? 

Aber man kann die Diskussion halt umgehen, wenn man Pflanzen streichelt und Wasserflöhe mit dem Reagenzglas in der Angel AG begutachtet... Dann muss man wirklich nicht über das Töten von Fischen nachdenken #h


----------



## Xianeli (19. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Wäre natürlich leichter wenn man sich diese Frage gar nicht erst stellen müsste. Wie es später real aussieht weiß ja jeder. Will ich aber Wissen vermitteln dann sollte ich schon geltendes Recht einhalten. Braucht nur der falsche mitbekommen und die ka**e ist am dampfen

Aber es ist ja noch Zeit. Wer weiß was bis dahin alles geändert wurde


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Aber es ist ja noch Zeit. Wer weiß was bis dahin alles geändert wurde



Ich weiß es |supergri


----------



## Xianeli (19. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es |supergri



Ich auch. Aber Pscht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hey Lars, 

wir müssen doch nicht immer alle Probleme in jedem Thema aufarbeiten, oder?

Hier lautet das Thema 





> Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern


----------



## Grünknochen (20. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Erstens das. Zweitens muss man vom Thema Schule zumindest einen Hauch Ahnung haben. Was, lieber Lars, durchaus auch geeignet ist, den Blutdruck zu senken. Angeln als Schulfach ist ne Schnapsidee und wäre dies auch schon in meiner Kindheit, also vor mehr als 50 Jahren gewesen. Machste nix.


Statt also weiter über ne geradezu offenkundige Luftnummer zu diskutieren, sollte man das Thema AG weiterverfolgen. Insoweit ist die im Eingang vorgestellte Aktion ne prima Sache, bei der es im Übrigen relativ wenig Sinn macht, sich über die fehlende Reinheit der Lehre (Angeln, nix als Angeln) zu echauffieren.


Wobei ich keinen Hehl daraus mache, dass ich diesen Ansatz eh für komplett falsch halte. Wie sagt man doch so schön: Naturschutz und Naturnutzung sind zwei Seiten einer Medaille. Wenn man diesen Zusammenhang gerade auf schulischer Ebene nicht von Anfang an herstellt, ist das Thema verfehlt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Danke


----------



## fishhawk (20. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo,



> sollte man das Thema AG weiterverfolgen.



Zu meiner Zeit hieß das noch "Neigungsgruppe", was ich wesentlich treffender fand als das heutige "Arbeitsgemeinschaft".

Denn arbeiten wollten dort eigentlich weder die betroffenen Lehrer noch die Schüler. Wir wollten ohne Lehrplanstress und Notendruck gemeinsam Spaß haben. Da kam auch keiner der Lehrer auf die Idee, uns erst mal mit der Theorie von Fosbury Flop und Straddle sowie physikalischen Berechnungen von notwendiger Anlaufgeschwindigkeit, Absprungkraft und Schwerpunkthöhe zu langweilen. Dafür gab es ja das Pflichtfach Sport. In der NG Leichtathletik haben wir einfach praktisch Hochsprung gemacht. 

Angeln gab es  damals aber an keiner mir bekannten Schule im Angebot. Aber auch hier hätte wohl kein Kursleiter erstmal stundenlang Gewässer-, Fisch- und Gerätekunde büffeln lassen. Die wollen ja, dass sich auch im nächsten Jahr wieder Freiwillige melden.

Allerdings erreicht man mit solchen Aktionen nur solche Schüler, die eh schon ne gewisse Neugier für das Thema haben.

Mit Angeboten zur praktischen Ergänzung des Pflichtunterrichts, z.B.  in Sachkunde bei Themen wie "Lebensraum Wasser" oder in Biologie bei Fischkunde etc. , würde man auch Kinder erreichen, die sonst vielleicht nie mit Angeln in Berührung kämen.

Insofern finde ich die Aktionen der verschiedenen Verbände nicht verkehrt, auch wenn Angeln dort eben nicht im Vordergrund stehen kann. Solange es zumindest in der Praxis  mit vorkommt soll mir das recht sein.

Es geht aus meiner Sicht nicht um entweder-oder, sondern um möglichst viele Aktionen mit möglichst großer Reichweite.


----------



## Wegberger (20. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo,


und immer wieder kommen wir zur Gretchenfrage des deutschen Angelns, welcher Weg der richtige sein kann:




Sich mit den deutschen Naturschützern ins Bett zu legen und als schwacher Verband überrollt zu werden ?
Zu versuchen mit den deutschen Naturschützern das Angeln weiterzuentwickeln ?
Oder als Naturnutzer und -schützer, die durchweg angelkritischen deutschen Naturschützer durch Verbands- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit - beim Thema Angeln ins Leere laufen zu lassen.
Hoffen wir, das in MVP was gutes rauskommt. Die Ansätze stimmen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich merke schon, ich bin eine Ausnahme. Ich bin Angler, weil ich Angeln geil finde und mir das einfach Spaß macht. Ja, ich fahre auch Motorboot, segel und surfe- weil es mir Spaß macht.

Ich gehe auch an Gewässer und beobachte die Natur, sammel auch mal Müll mit meinen Kindern, dann aber in der Regel ohne Angel, denn die würde mich dabei einschränken. Auch das macht mir Spaß. Alle meine Hobbies machen mir Spaß, denn ansonsten würde ich das nicht machen. 

Wenn ich also jetzt im Frühjahr am Strand mit meinen Kindern spazierengehe und Müll sammle- bin ich dann Angler, weil ich die Natur schütze? Wenn ich einen Tag später am Strand stehe und auf Mefo angel- bin ich dann Naturschützer?

Ich bin Angler, wenn ich mit der Rute am Wasser stehe und Naturschützer, wenn ich Müll sammle, Gewässer renaturisiere oder was auch immer in der Natur mache.

Wir sollten endlich mal mit dem Blödsinn aufhören, Angler automatisch das Prädikat Naturschutz überzustülpen! Das ist einfach falsch! Warum müssen denn in den Vereinen hohe Strafen bzw. Geldersatz geleistet werden, wenn man nicht am Arbeitsdienst teilnimmt? Weil keiner von den ach so tollen Naturschützern kommen würde! Denn die Mitglieder in einem ANGELverein wollen in erster Linie angeln. Somit sollten wir auch Kinder nicht immer stärker diesen Naturschutzgedanken aufzwingen, denn das ist nicht die Aufgabe von Anglern oder Angelvereinen. Dafür gibt es den NABU und Co (die das in vielen Fällen sicherlich besser können, denn in nahezu allen Ortsgruppen sind Biologen, Ornithologen etc. vorhanden).

Angler sind Angler und basta! Oder sind z.B. Angler auf der Ostsee, am Forellensee oder an der Elbe in Hamburg (freies Gewässer) keine Angler, weil sie keinen Naturschutz betreiben? Ich habe die tausende von Heringsanglern in meiner Aufzählung vergessen. Alles Naturschützer! Und die Touristen mit ihren Urlaubsangelscheinen. Ich werde beim MELUND den Antrag stellen diesen ab sofort in Naturschutzschein umzubenennen.

Ich denke wir Angler lassen uns in eine Rolle drängen, die nicht zu  uns gehört oder passt. Und jetzt kommen die Verbände und bringen schon Kinder mit einer Naturschutzgehirnwäsche in öffentlichen Schulen auf diese falsche Spur?

Ja, Naturnutzung und Naturschutz gehört zusammen, keine Frage. Aber bitte lasst doch die Kirche im Dorf. Alles muss im Rahmen bleiben und unser Anteil am Naturschutz sollten fischreiche, saubere Gewässer sein, die wir auch noch in 50 Jahren beangeln können und DÜRFEN. Für mich heißt das in erster Linie Fischbesatz, Angelplätze bereit halten, Müllsammeln und gegen sinnlose Verbote und die Aussperrung von Menschen aus der Natur zu kämpfen.

Immer dieses Naturschutz Blabla- ich kann es nicht mehr hören! So wie der Vereinsvorstand hier um die Ecke. Erzählt mir etwas von Naturschutz und kommt mit einem V8 zum Arbeitsdienst und schmeisst seine Kippen aus dem Fenster während der Fahrt. Ich bewundere diesen Naturschutgeist jedesmal aufs neue. Das ist einer, wo ich mir wünsche, dass er sich in der Öffentlichkeit als Naturschützer präsentiert und nicht als Angler.

Manchmal fahren Autofahrer vor mir, die haben sich einen Fisch an die Heckscheibe geklebt- die sind Angler und zeigen das über den Fischaufkleber. Wenn sich jemand einen Baum auf die Heckscheibe klebt, würde ich nicht auf einen Angler tippen, sondern eher an ein Greenpeace Mitglied (der u.U. allerdings auch Angler sein kann...).


Angler sind Naturschützer- das nimmt langsam sektenähnliche Formen an. Wenn wir nicht aufpassen, werden wir Angler absehbar tatsächlich Naturschützer sein- weil wir nicht mehr angeln dürfen.

Ich bin raus hier- züchtet ihr mal ruhig weiter den Naturschutznachwuchs, der uns später dann als Naturschützer das Angeln verbietet...Das Interesse für die Natur ist dann ja in jungen Jahren geweckt und die Kleinen sind für die Natur senisbilisiert. Macht zwar keinen Anglernachwuchs, aber egal. Hauptsache das Thema Angeln ist irgendwie an Schulen angekommen, mit welchen Ergebnissen auch immer.

Mit Vollgas vor die Wand! #d#q

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Grünknochen (21. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hey Lars,
nicht immer so schwarz-weiß. Es ist doch nicht Aufgabe von Schule, für Anglernachwuchs zu sorgen. In der Tat geht es darum, Kinder für Natur zu interessieren und zu sensibilisieren. Wenn in diesem Kontext Kinder ein Verständnis dafür bekommen, dass verantwortungsvolle Nutzung von Natur, sei es im Rahmen eines Hobbies ( z.B. des Angelns), sei es im Rahmen der gewerblichen Gewinnung von Nahrung ( Landwirtschaft, Fischerei) der entscheidende Punkt ist, dann ist doch etwas sehr Entscheidendes erreicht. Und zwar die Erkenntnis, dass Naturschutz nicht Schutz der Natur vor dem Menschen, sondern verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit unseren Lebensgrundlagen bedeutet. Schließlich leben wir in einer Kulturlandschaft, dh es geht um verantwortungsvolle Gestaltung auf dem Hintergrund von Nutzung, und nicht um die Wiederherstellung eines Amazonas gleichen Urwaldes ohne die Spezies Mensch.


 Aus meiner Sicht läuft man deshalb voll vor die Wand (um mal Deinen Smilie verzierten letzten Satz aufzunehmen), wenn man den Klassiker Naturschutz vs Angeln zum Gegenstand seiner Botschaft macht. Wenn sich ein petanischer Verbotsnaturschützer und ein Ichwillnurangeln Angler den Schädel einschlagen, find ich das einfach nur langweilig.


Förderung des Anglernachwuchses  ist - by the way- deshalb private Aufgabe von Vereinen/ Verbänden und des Einzelnen, und nicht staatliche Aufgabe im Kontext Bildungspolitik. Wie bei den Modelleisenbahnern, was ihr Hobby betrifft, auch.


----------



## Lommel (21. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Du verdrehst jetzt aber ganz schön seine Wörter.


Kein Mensch hat doch etwas gegen Naturschutz. Er sagt nur das Angeln und Naturschutz halt nicht das gleiche sind, mehr nicht. 



Oder wie schützt du beim angeln die Natur?


Du selbst hast doch unter deinen Profilnamen "Natur schützender Angler" stehen. Wenn Angeln und Naturschutz, laut deiner Aussage, dasselbe sind würde ja Angler reichen. Oder nicht?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Jetzt lss doch mal die Modelleisenbahner weg, denn die sind besser als wir Angler .


https://modellbahn-ag.de/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/pädWert-Mbahn.jpg


https://modellbahn-ag.de/?page_id=23


Ich denke, es ist sehr wohl die Aufgabe der Schule - und somit Bestandteil der Bildungspolitik - Kinder und Jugendliche zum verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur auszubilden. Doch ist es dann Aufgabe von Angelvereinen, diese Ausbildung zu übernehmen und das dann auch noch den Menschen als "Angel AG" zu verkaufen? Nein, dagegen wehre ich mich entschieden!

Angelvereine und Verbände dürfen sehr gerne Naturschutz in die Schule tragen, keine Frage. Man soll aber aufhören uns das als positive ÖA für unser Hobby oder dieses Naturschutzprojekt gar als Angeln zu verkaufen. 

Kinder sollten früh lernen, wie wertvoll die Natur ist und den sensiblen Umgang mit dieser erfahren. Dazu darf man auch gerne in der Praxis an Gewässer gehen, Insekten und Pflanzen begutachten- alles Teil des Unterrichtes in Biologie bzw. HuS.

Das sind die Grundlagen fürs Leben und für einen respektvollen Umgang mit der Natur. Ein wichtiger Ausbildungsabschnitt, wichtig fürs ganze Leben und für alle Menschen auf diesem Planeten.

Und dann kommt noch die Angel AG. Da kann es dann ja ruhig um unser Hobby gehen. 

Für mich ist und bleibt das eine Irreführung der Öffentlichkeit- ein Titel zu einem Projekt, der sich in der Praxis nicht mit den Inhalten decken wird.


Es gibt ja richtge Angel AGs in unseren Schulen!

https://www.gemeinschaftsschule-ors...9/id-10-jahre-angel-ag-an-unserer-schule.html


Auch wenn hier Naturkunde mit zur Ag gehört, so zeigen die Bilder doch eher schöne Eindrücke von Anglern:


http://lws-glandorf.de/oberschule/angebote/angel-ag

Das man als deutsche Schule zur Angel AG in die Niederlande ausweicht, spricht Bände- aber unser Hobby und die positiven Seiten sind toll dargestellt:

http://pjs-hueckelhoven.de/angel-ag/


Vergleicht den Beitrag doch jetzt noch einmal mit der PM zur AG in MVP. Ich finde da deutliche Unterschiede und würde mich zur AG an der PJS Hueckelhoven anmelden, wenn ich die Wahl hätte und mich das ANGELN interessieren würde. 

Ich weiß, alle anderen "Angler" hier, würden das Projekt im MVP mit all seinen Vorzügen auswählen. Insbesondere auch aus der Sicht von Kindern und Jugendlichen klingt das in MVP viel, viel spannender. Was gibt es für Kider auch schöneres, als Naturkunde im Klassenzimmer- mit Fischbildern an der Wand vom Klassenzimmer...


----------



## Grünknochen (21. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Letzterer Satz ist Quatsch. Es gibt nichts Schöneres, als ans Wasser zu gehen, zu entdecken, zu beobachten. Mit welchem Ergebnis auch immer. Angeln ist doch nicht die einzige Variante, wenn es um praktische Naturerfahrung geht. Zu behaupten, die Naturerfahrung von Nichtanglern bestehe lediglich aus an der Wand aufgehängten Bildchen, ist nichts anderes als grober Unfug.

 Mein Sohn und ich haben ein eigenes Angelgewässer. In den letzten Wochen haben wir eine sehr aufwendige Bruthilfe für Eisvögel gebaut und eingerichtet. Und wir haben in den letzten Jahren enorm viel Zeit damit verbracht, das Gewässer halbwegs zu ''renaturieren''. Habitat verbessernde Maßnahmen pflegt man heute hierzu zu sagen. Besatz und Angeln war gerade zu Anfangs wahrlich nicht der Punkt. Wir fanden es ziemlich sinnlos, einen toten Tümpel mit Fischen zu besetzen, um sie dann wieder flugs herauszufangen. Der Angelverein, der das Gewässer vor uns genutzt hat, hat sich hierfür einen Scheissdreck interessiert. Hauptsache angeln. Ziemlich mutig, zu behaupten, Angler seien die wahren Naturschützer ( für die Jäger gilt dies auch). Allein meine eigene über Jahrzehnte gehende Erfahrung spricht eine andere Sprache...

Also so what. Wenn ich über's Angeln rede, rede ich (auch) über solche Themen.


 Bedeutet: Ich begrüße jede Aktivität, in der sich Angler/ Vereine/ Verbände in ein allgemeines Thema (zB Bildung) einbringen und ich finde es komplett überflüssig, die fehlende Reinheit der Lehre aus anglerischer Sicht bei bestimmten Projekten zu kritisieren. Im Übrigen: Selbst machen, ist das Thema. Und nicht mäkeln über Leute, die etwas machen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts Schöneres, als ans Wasser zu gehen, zu entdecken, zu beobachten. Mit welchem Ergebnis auch immer. Angeln ist doch nicht die einzige Variante, wenn es um praktische Naturerfahrung geht. Mein Sohn und ich haben ein eigenes Angelgewässer. In den letzten Wochen haben wir eine sehr aufwendige Bruthilfe für Eisvögel gebaut und eingerichtet. Und wir haben in den letzten Jahren enorm viel Zeit damit verbracht, das Gewässer halbwegs zu ''renaturieren''. Habitat verbessernde Maßnahmen pflegt man heute hierzu zu sagen.



Klar, das machen viele Menschen, die meisten jedoch ohne Angelrute. Ich schließe folgendes daraus: wenn jemand ein Auto und einen Führerschein hat, Nistkästen baut oder die Natur geniesst- ja, dann ist er ein Naturschützer. Fazit daruas: Autofahrer sind Naturschützer! Ich werde dem ADAC vorschlagen, die Gemeinnützigkeit über den Punkt Naturschutz zu beantragen. Gilt das für Fahrschulen auch?



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Bedeutet: Ich begrüße jede Aktivität, in der sich Angler/ Vereine/  Verbände in ein allgemeines Thema (zB Bildung) einbringen und ich finde  es komplett überflüssig, die fehlende Reinheit der Lehre aus  anglerischer Sicht bei bestimmten Projekten zu kritisieren. Im Übrigen:  Selbst machen, ist das Thema. Und nicht mäkeln über Leute, die etwas  machen.



Ich begrüße auch jede Aktivität, doch soll man mich nicht als doof verkaufen und diesen Blödsinn gemäß der PM als ANGEL AG verkaufen und die Verbandsjünger sind so blind, dass es noch bejubelt wird. Das Ministerium und die Pilotschulen geben keine Auskünft über den Inhalt auf Nachfrage, sondern zitieren aus der PM. Keine Auskunft, ob Fische gefangen und ggf. getötet werden- und da bin ich bei dem Punkt "selbermachen": es scheiterte bisher an dem genannten Punkt, doch so wie es aussieht, werden wir für 2019 eine Lösung haben und diese Projektwoche durchführen. Angeln, ja es geht hier wirklich ums angeln und um Fische...


----------



## Laichzeit (21. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich schließe folgendes daraus: wenn jemand ein Auto und einen Führerschein hat, Nistkästen baut oder die Natur geniesst- ja, dann ist er ein Naturschützer. Fazit daruas: Autofahrer sind Naturschützer! Ich werde dem ADAC vorschlagen, die Gemeinnützigkeit über den Punkt Naturschutz zu beantragen. G



Nicht alles was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich.
Was für den Autofahrer die Straße ist, da fährt er, ist für den Angler die Natur, da angelt er nämlich. Deshalb sollten Angler um den Zustand der Natur sorgen haben, wie Autofaher um den Zustand der Straße.
So einfach ist das.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Nicht alles was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich.
> Was für den Autofahrer die Straße ist, da fährt er, ist für den Angler die Natur, da angelt er nämlich. Deshalb sollten Angler um den Zustand der Natur sorgen haben, wie Autofaher um den Zustand der Straße.
> So einfach ist das.



Ah, anstatt KFZ Steuer also ein Arbeitsdienst zur Straßeninstandhatung?


----------



## Grünknochen (21. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Lars,
belassen wir es dabei. Du ziehst Dein Ding nach Deiner Überzeugung durch, was ich prima finde. Ich vertrete an der hiesigen Stelle einen anderen Ansatz, den ich ebenfalls - auf meine Art - durchziehe.
Es sollte doch kein Problem sein, das einfach so stehen zu lassen. Die Anglerschaft ist eben nicht homogen, was die grundsätzliche Einstellung zum Angeln betrifft. In gewisser Weise ist die Anglerschaft ein Querschnitt durch die Bevölkerung. Damit ist es per se und zum Glück ausgeschlossen, dass sie sich unter einem einheitlichen Bekenntnis, von wem auch immer formuliert, versammelt.


 Ich mag und schätze Anglerdemo als Initiative und den AV Niedersachsen als Verband. Die unterstrichenen Begriffe zeigen, dass wir über zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe reden. Ich würd dazu raten, sich auf Initiative zu konzentrieren...


P.S.: Thema Modelleisenbahn. Hobbies gibt es viele. Und ich sehe absolut keinen Grund dafür, ein bestimmtes Hobby als wichtiger als das andere anzusehen. Mein Sohn restauriert alte Mopeds. Und er würde sich sehr wundern, wenn ich ihm erkläre, dass meine Angelei wertvoller und wichtiger ist. Er plant übrigens eine Graffiti AG mit einer Schule...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Die Anglerschaft ist eben nicht homogen, was die grundsätzliche Einstellung zum Angeln betrifft.



Doch- wir alle sind darauf aus, Fische zu fangen. Was man dann rechts und links darüber hinaus zum Angeln zählt, vermag jeder für sich entscheiden. Fakt ist doch, dass wir alle mit Rute, Schnur und Köder am oder auf dem Gewässer unterwegs sind- halt angeln. Merkst Du jetzt wie sich meine Argumentation schliesst? Rute, Schnur und Köder ist bei allen Anglern eine selbe Voraussetzung, wenn man sich zum Angeln ans Gewässer setzt. Sollte das dann nicht auch der Schwerpunkt in einer Angel AG sein? Und dann "On Top" rechts und links meinetwegen auch Naturschutz zusätzlich und meinetwegen Rutenbau.

Segler polieren auch ihre Schiffe nebenbei und würden sich deshalb nicht Restaurator oder Instandsetzer nennen. Das machen die zur Werterhaltung ihrer Schiffe, sowei wir Naturschutz zur "Werterhaltung" unserer Gewässer umsetzen.

Ja, von dieser Einstellung und Auffassung lasse ich mich von niemanden abbringen. Bevor ich mit einer Naturschutzflagge in der Hand auf die Straße gehe, werde ich meine Angelausrüstung verkaufen. Naturschutz mache ich und dazu muss ich mich nicht als Heiliger in der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren, um eine Rechfertigung für die Naturnutzung künstlich zu erschaffen. Ich poste ja privat viel (Blödsinn) auf Facebook, aber habe noch nie Fotos von mir bei einer Müllsammelaktion oder ähnliches gepostet. Mein Motto lautet "MACHEN", nicht wollen. Für das sammeln von ein paar Müllsäcken voll Hinterlassenschaften anderer werde ich mich nicht profilieren und mich jetzt gleich öffentlich Naturschützer nennen. Nein, ich werde meiner Verantwortung als Mensch gerecht, nicht als Angler!


----------



## Grünknochen (21. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Nein, merke ich nicht. Im Gegenteil. Du bewegst Dich argumentativ auf extrem dünnen Eis. Mach Dein Ding und lass gut sein.


Merke: Der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner, zB die getragenen Unterhose, ist nicht wirklich ein Indiz dafür, dass man über die gleiche Sache redet.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nein, merke ich nicht. Im Gegenteil. Du bewegst Dich argumentativ auf extrem dünnen Eis. Mach Dein Ding und lass gut sein.



Ich bewege mich auf dünnem Eis? Aber nur weil unser Hobby sich seit 50 Jahren in die falsche Richtung entwickelt, nämlich weg vom Ursprung Angeln hin zum reinen Naturschutz mit Angeln als Nebenprodukt. Wann müssen bzw. sollen wir denn dafür dankbar sein? Wenn es noch mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen gibt, weil die Naturschutzverbände mit anderen Naturschutzverbänden noch intensiver kuscheln?

Ich bleibe dabei- Naturschutz ist wichtig, aber nicht die primäre Aufgabe von Anglern und Angelverbänden!Nur weil einige Querköpfe diese Gehirnwäsche über Jahrzehnte vollzogen haben, muss ich diesen Weg doch nicht gut oder richtig finden. Die Zeugen Jehovas stehen hier auch ständig vor der Tür und trotzdem lese ich nicht den "Wachturm". Mögen die ja alles toll finden, mein Weg ist ein anderer! 

Ob mein Weg im Bezug auf das Angeln richtig ist vermag ich nicht zu beantworten, jedoch führt er mich oft ans Wasser zum Angeln und ich fange so manchen Fisch. Mein Weg macht mir Spaß und da bin ich egoistisch- Spaß ist bei all meinen Hobbies mein Ziel und somit erkenne ich für mich den richtigen Weg!



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Merke: Der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner, zB die getragenen Unterhose, ist  nicht wirklich ein Indiz dafür, dass man über die gleiche Sache  redet.



In einem Unterhosenfetisch-Club sicherlich die Grundlage für einen gemeinsamen Nenner- sowie bei uns Rute, Schnur und Köder...


----------



## Grünknochen (21. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

So ist es ok. Du erkennst für Dich den richtigen Weg. Und ich für mich auch. 

Wenn wir Schnittmengen haben, geben wir uns die Hand. Und wenn wir keine Schnittmengen haben, grüßen wir uns freundlich und respektvoll.


Ich habe nicht das geringste Bedürfniss, andere Leute zu missionieren. Ich bin doch nicht Matze Koch, auf religiösem Gebiet ohne Zweifel einer der wenigen, der den einzig wahren Weg gefunden hat.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Angelkurse an Schulen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Sie lernen es von der Picke auf.


Nicht das sie den Pompesel ersma wech machen, um ans Wasser zukommen ,mit der Angel iner Hand.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Februar 2019)

Immerhin gibt es schon einmal die Erwähnung von Gerätekunde. Würde mich ernsthaft freuen,wenn wirklich auch das Angeln in der Praxis gelehrt wird und nicht nur in der Theorie! Zumindest ein (halbes) Sternchen für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Und ja, ich kann auch loben...

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck..._hC0on-VPsMwwfT8yXAs3VBgdAV5UovjfWi_APLwbHWK4


----------



## Georg Baumann (27. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und ja, ich kann auch loben...



Aber es fällt Dir verdammt schwer, gib's zu


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. März 2019)

Hier eine aktueller Bericht zu den ersten Erfahrungen am See.

http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Nachri...l-So-laeuft-die-erste-Angel-Schulstunde-in-MV

Dabei wird auch gleich nochmal darauf hingewiesen, das der LAV MV der mitgliederstärkste Naturschutzverband in Mecklenburg Vorpommern sei.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. März 2019)

Der Bio-Lehrer scheint ein geiler Typ zu sein. Hatte bereits ein Interview mit ihm im NDR gehört. Der hat mehr über das Angeln als über Naturschutz gesprochen, war als Kind nach eigener Aussage ein Schwarzangler am Dorfteich...Mit dem könnte das wirklich etwas mit Angeln zu tun haben.


----------

